#lubuntu-devel 2016-03-21
<tsimonq2> Hi, I've created a metapackage for use in installing LXQt on (L)Ubuntu. Julien's seems to be a little outdated and I wanted the experience. So I was wondering if anybody had a stock Lubuntu Xenial install, if they could add ppa:tsimonq2/lxqt-meta, apt update, then install lxqt-metapackage from my PPA to see if it works. I don't have VM access right now and I would like to get this ready ASAP. :)
<tsimonq2> then see if LXQt works like normal
<tsimonq2> it *seems* like all packages install correctly in a chroot, but you can never be sure. :)
<tsimonq2> ianorlin, wxl, phillw ^^^^^
<tsimonq2> in my test chroot, I've installed lubuntu-core and it seems to install all the packages properly
<tsimonq2> (lubuntu-core, then lxqt-metapackage)
<teward> note: bug #1559507 is confirmed on latest Daily, and in Server daily.  investigation into whether this is a core-functions change or something missing underway
<ubot93> bug 1559507 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "Keyboard selection is missed" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1559507
<teward> (for Server side, that is)
<tsimonq2> hello from Raspbian (soon to be Ubuntu) on my Pi 3! :D
 * teward drags tsimonq2's rpi 3 into /dev/null
 * tsimonq2 drags teward into an Apple conference
<teward> too late - already was at one
<tsimonq2> aww you poor thing
<tsimonq2> so sad
<tsimonq2> http://i.imgur.com/Rv6Layi.png
<phillw> tsimonq2: do you know where your master is?
<tsimonq2> phillw: nope, I'll ask on Hangouts
<phillw> kk, if you would...
#lubuntu-devel 2016-03-22
<phillw> tsimonq2: ping
<tsimonq2> phillw: yes?
<phillw> did you find your master?
<phillw> tsimonq2: have you tracked wxl down, or do we need to report him as missing?
<tsimonq2> phillw: haven't spoken to him today yet
<phillw> kk
<tsimonq2> phillw: I'll text him in like 30 minutes if he isn't on, he has a morning meeting every day and sometimes he arrives late from it
<phillw> I may catch him later.... bug 1559507 seems to have a brother in Ubiquity..... Bad timing!!!!
<ubot93> bug 1559507 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "Keyboard selection is missed" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1559507
 * teward yawns
<phillw> teward: diogo.matsubara@canonical.com seems to have found a possible cause, as to if it is THE cause will need to be seen.... But, as you said, they are onto the little critter and I look forward to a 'bug squished' status on said gremlin :)
<teward> phillw: right, that's matsubara here on IRC, i've been in the loop already on the fact both were around, he poked -devel though
<wxl> phillw: yes i'm back alive again i think
 * tsimonq2 kicks wxl in the shin, then drags him by his ear over to a PM
<tsimonq2> phillw: you have mail
<wxl> no he doesn't
<wxl> you sent from an unsubscribed email :/
<tsimonq2> *sigh*
<tsimonq2> hold on
<wxl> i'll fix it :/
<tsimonq2> thank you wxl
<tsimonq2> phillw: soon :)
<wxl> done
<tsimonq2> thank you again wxl :)
<wxl> tsimonq2: you available to help with testing/bug notes/etc?
<tsimonq2> wxl: at dad's, so limited, but sure :)
<phillw> tsimonq2: the notes are prepared, let's get bad bug out of the way and see what still needs including :)
<phillw> wxl: **
<phillw> or even ^^
<wxl> phillw: by bad bug, you mean the one affecting d-i?
<phillw> wxl: no, he is the one we blamed for breaking alt, server and possibly ubiquity as well.... Damn these testers finding the devs have broken some serious stuff :D
<wxl> phillw: wow i didn't know that was potentially affecting ubiquity. sheesh.
<wxl> phillw: although i did know that ubiquity's messed up.
<phillw> wxl: yeah, Nio pointed out a possible link and one of the canonical guys has found at least potential offender ..... Good old permssions!!
 * wxl facepalms
<wxl> phillw: you'd think they'd know better!
<phillw> I've been very polite :)
<phillw> as opposed to "which muppet broke everything by updating without asking for testing?" ..... I'm happy in my padded cell these days :P
<phillw> wxl: btw, has your letter arrived yet?
<wxl> phillw: yes it did and i was going to take care of it today but i left the bloody thing at home along with some other paperwork i wanted to take care of today.
<phillw> is okay... as long as it safely there, I don't have to resend Rafael a form.... If the instructions of 1 of these and 2 of the others need clarification I can have chat with the bank... They've been wonderful in helping us and will get a well deserved mention when it is all set up.
<wxl> excellent
<phillw> all the forms have to fly back to UK.... after that, I can go nag the hell out of Julien!!!
<wxl> yay!
<phillw> Then, I am required to attend the bank with passport and proof of address to proceed..... It's all about money laundering.... We should be so lucky!!!!
<phillw> wxl: at present I cannot see a reason to call for testers between bug 1559507 and {Do you think / can you check} if bug #1549529,  "The keyboard is still installed as US-English even if another language  is selected during the installation" is related to this bug? Bug #1549529 affects the desktop iso files and ubiquity. If they are related, maybe something else is buggy, not the installers.From Nio, I am unsure to announce / ask for people
<ubot93> bug 1559507 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "Keyboard selection is missed" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1559507
<ubot93> bug 1549529 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "The keyboard is still installed as US-English even if another language is selected during the installation" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1549529
<phillw> teward: can you check with bug master / release team and see if this 2nd bug needs the importance upping...
#lubuntu-devel 2016-03-23
<drab> hi, is lxsession-logout necessarily vertical? I don't quite get the code, but even in the manual I don't see any other way to make it horizontal
<drab> not sure why it was designed this way, I'm sure there's some good reasons, but I'm trying to make something people coming from windows easily recognize and vertical options are throwing folks off
<drab> also I'm seeing calls like dbus_systemd_CanSuspend (https://github.com/lxde/lxsession/blob/master/lxsession-logout/lxsession-logout.c#L520)
<drab> which suggests what buttons are displayed should be tunable, but I can't figure that one out either, most users should only be able to logout or lock, nothing else
<drab> thanks
#lubuntu-devel 2016-03-24
<phillw> flexiondotorg: ping
<flexiondotorg> phillw, pong
<phillw> hiyas flexiondotorg will you anytime for a couple l-ppc tests?
<flexiondotorg> Not sure.
<flexiondotorg> I just tested Ubuntu MATE on PPC and all was good.
<phillw> the keyboard bug affecting all flavours is now in progress, there is a work around that works for server and desktop installs.
<phillw> provied you have a us keyboard, you mean :P
<phillw> Matheiu has pulled the two together, as the underlying issue must be the same with debian installer and ubiquity... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/1549529
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1549529 in console-setup (Ubuntu) "The keyboard is still installed as US-English even if another language is selected during the installation" [High,In progress]
 * flexiondotorg thinks phillw owes me ;-)
<phillw> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1359689 that's an interesting one ... desktop units only..... Never seen that suggested before
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1359689 in linux (Ubuntu Vivid) "cryptsetup password prompt not shown" [Critical,Triaged]
<flexiondotorg> I can't reproduce that anymore, and that is using computers that previously exhibited the issue.
<flexiondotorg> I'm dropping mention of that bug from the Ubuntu MATE release notes.
 * flexiondotorg is downloading Lubuntu Desktop.
<flexiondotorg> for PowerPC
<phillw> flexiondotorg: it has that many dupes, and still shows as live, I'm just going to leave a mention :)
 * flexiondotorg is burning lubuntu desktop ppc to DVD
<phillw> thnx :)
<phillw> 3rd desktop amd64 test underway, 1 to go.
<phillw> yikes, there are more red bugs on the tracker than we see at an alpha1 ....
<phillw> and ALL seem installer related.... what on earth did they do after Beta-1 ?
<flexiondotorg> phillw, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webkit2gtk/+bug/1561573
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1561573 in webkit2gtk (Ubuntu) "No slides are displays in Ubiquity Slideshow while installing on Lubuntu or Ubuntu MATE PowerPC" [Undecided,New]
<phillw> flexiondotorg: thanks, another one the list.... I've now added a "Do NOT upgrade" warning from 15.10 / 14.04 .... http://launchpad.net/bugs/1555237
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1555237 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "Upgrade from 14.04.4→ 16.04 dies midway taking out the session." [Critical,In progress]
<phillw> that's pretty deadly!!!
<phillw> I'll go and blow up a 15.10 install later!
<flexiondotorg> phillw, I'm done testing Lubuntu Desktop PowerPC.
<flexiondotorg> I've test launching application in live session.
<flexiondotorg> And an install.
<flexiondotorg> I've add a new bug and noted some that common across architectures.
<phillw> thanks, any chance with alternate... just an install will confirm debian installer is as happy as expected.
<flexiondotorg> Nope. I'm out of time.
<phillw> okies, thanks a lot for your time.
<flexiondotorg> You're welcome :-)
<phillw> and this http://launchpad.net/bugs/1555237 worked fine earlier in the release, I have  a VM that ! took from 14.04.4 to 16.04
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1555237 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "Upgrade from 14.04.4→ 16.04 dies midway taking out the session." [Critical,In progress]
<flexiondotorg> wxl, phillw How goes the Lubuntu testing? Any show stoppers?
<phillw> flexiondotorg: no, the swap bug is a see it, or do not (and been around a while).... I don't see it. Everything else is on our release notes. Keyboard language has work around.... That's the only one that would concern me.
<flexiondotorg> I put that 14.04 upgrade issue in a massive red warning at the top of the release notes. Ever though Ubuntu MATE is not technically affected.
 * teward makes a note that keyboard layout selection is likely still borked
<phillw> teward: I flagged it for ubuntu-server amd64, there is a simple work around and it, and ubiquity manifestation have been hearded into a room and can expect execution presently.
<teward> phillw: right, cypermox is looking into it right now
<phillw> teward: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/1549529
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1549529 in console-setup (Ubuntu) "The keyboard is still installed as US-English even if another language is selected during the installation" [High,In progress]
<phillw> he put them both together, the underlying cause is the same.
<teward> phillw: yes, i know, remember I poked matsubara who's kept me in the loop
<teward> and i had partial tracking in #u-release for some time discussing with cyphermox :)
<phillw> that the      work around is the same, the underlying cause is most like the same :)
<teward> also tracking the bug too :)
<phillw> Yeah, I was on both
<teward> phillw: indeed, though it's still a very bad headache - consider those with azerty keyboards, so US/English isn't going to work right
<phillw> Nio confirmed by fix also worked for his crazy swedish bug that was driving him mad... A quick command call and it even writes to the config file, so no need to manually edit it... Got to be the easiest work around I've posted up in a long time!!!
<teward> heheh
<phillw> As soon as I saw it pull up the missing alt-install screen for kybd - I was quite sure I was on a winner :)
<phillw> It does back a little further, but Nio had language issue, so no worries about it confirming from that stage :)
<wxl> ok, finally taking a breath of fresh air again
<wxl> how's it going everyone?
<phillw> wxl: all but ppc-alt good to set as ready, flexiondotorg ran out of time.
<wxl> phillw: sigh. i wonder how long it will be before ppc dies.
<phillw> depends if I can actually source a bloody working one!!!
<wxl> heheh
<phillw> oops / delete expleteive
<wxl> i'm not sure bloody quite counts. maybe i'm wrong. :)
<wxl> Unit193: is "bloody" against the language rules? XD
<phillw> i use blooming on #phillw
<phillw> B2 release notes are also up to date... 14.04.4 --> 16.04 is currently warned against. I'm doing a 15.10 --> 16.04 at present and will amend the notes if it is successful.
<phillw> MATE report success for 32 and 64 bit.
<wxl> phillw: thanks for all the help. i kind of disappeared due to personal issues. sorry about that.
<phillw> It cross my mind where you'd vanished to!!! Hope all is now sorted / in process of being sorted.
<wxl> yeah i think we're good now :)
<tsimonq2> *yawn*
<phillw> morning tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> twitter tells me https://twitter.com/omgubuntu/status/712955245777797120
<tsimonq2> status?
<wxl> woo hoo spring break
<tsimonq2> and how can I help?
<tsimonq2> yeah totally :D
<tsimonq2> (I'm actually building an app for the Ubuntu Touch store, nothing fancy, but still :D)
<wxl> i guess i should mark as ready, eh phillw ?
<phillw> tsimonq2: I'm not sure, there are a lot of red installer bugs about - not sure what the release team are going to do.
<wxl> oic
<wxl> we're waiting to hear from them
<phillw> wxl: mark ours as, sure.
<tsimonq2> I'll read backlogs quick
<phillw> wxl there are no bugs specific to B2 ppc-alternate, slide show is ubiquity, language is common to all flavours etc.... I'd be minded to let ppc alt out into the wild - maybe some one would test it?
<tsimonq2> wxl: I broke my freaking Pi 3, SD card slot is fcuked up, either that or the SD card itself, I get stuck at rainbow screen and I see some bent connectors looking at the Pi
<tsimonq2> *sigh* another $35
<tsimonq2> anyways
<wxl> phillw: i think i'm just going to do it, with desktop having succeeded
<wxl> bummer tsimonq2
<phillw> wxl: that would be my mindeset... I'd not do for final, but... what the heck :)
<tsimonq2> I'm at mom's if you guys need final QA tests
<wxl> heheheh i ktend to agree phillw
<tsimonq2> sorry for waking up late, I statrted my app at 3 AM :)
<phillw> brb ... DDT
<phillw> back
<phillw> wxl: when you plough the emails, I emailed Julien to let him know the alts had snook over size... But, so has server iso!!!
<wxl> phillw: oh jeez! wtf!
<phillw> is okay, I had server ISO as the issue with keyboard needed checking on the other debian-installer system :)
<phillw> 15.10 --> 16.04 is working, I'll ammend the notes.
<phillw> done
<phillw> wxl: do they expect a release today? With the wolf on light-duties, looks like I'm on comms as well !!!
<wxl> phillw: we are releasing today!
<phillw> okies.... I spent 5 hours solid testing, bugs and wiki ..... I've now opened a bottle of wine, so you will be doing ML announcement and lubuntu.me.... I'll do FB, G+ and as lubuntu follows me on twitter - I can do that one as well.   We will be missing a couple off the list, but it is a milestone test not a full release .... We are borg, we will adapt :)
<wxl> phillw: yeah i can take care of that. heck, i can take care of the social media stuff, if you need to conk out.
<phillw> is okay... I'm used to that....
<wxl> phillw: ok. trying to get logged into the freaking wiki right now.
<phillw> Oh, can you check up on the asian contingent complaint, the guy reporting is a good guy and pretty much kick started our translations team for RL.
<phillw> wxl: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/Beta2/Lubuntu
<phillw> is notes,
<wxl> great, thanks!
<phillw> the comment from Keiichi Shiga on Fb does need following up. I've provided the release notes, so if they have queries we will take on board and escalate - it is scary to lose this at this point in the cycle :/
<phillw> Julien nailed it last release, but is a full distro cock up.
<wxl> these problems affect all flavors, or just us?
<phillw> language and keboards seems to be everything from server to desktop Unity
<wxl> well that's reassuring, even this late in the cycle
<wxl> it means there are many eyes on it
<wxl> ubuntu proper has a very vocal international community, so they won't get a release without a lot of serious gnashing of the teeth!
<phillw> The work around is kool, and it is being crawled over... but a fix for everyone would have meant re-spining the world... Hence my asking, earlier
<phillw> wxl: as to how the messed it up after B1 to B2?..... Pass.... And I've not ranted at anyone, just sent an email to the release team explaining that there was a large elephant in the room that appeared to affect everyone on en-us ..... Which they declined, but it would have been red :P
<phillw> *read*
<phillw> 14.04.4 --> 16.04 also now kills, it was working earlier in the cycle..... :: SHRUGS ::
<wxl> ugh
<phillw> wxl:  Not seen so many red bugs on installer mess ups..... ever.... and this is an LTS???? VERY scary
<wxl> phillw: needless to say, someone's going to get their hands slapped when the culprit is discovered
<phillw> all was working in B1, so some group accepted changes in.
<wxl> yep
<phillw> AFTER FF
<phillw> of is that FF for FFS :P
<phillw> wxl: oh, and we gained https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-artwork/+bug/1551446
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1551446 in lubuntu-artwork (Ubuntu) "xenial boots to black wallpaper." [High,Confirmed]
<phillw> which is a bit of a PITA, I've not old Julien the "good news",  I did over sized ALT iso's.... your turn, else he will think all I ever send him is bad news :P
<wxl> i think we had that one before though, didn't we, phillw ?
<phillw> wxl: as for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webkit2gtk/+bug/1561573 as the PPC contact for lubuntu, you need to liase with flexio from MATE on this
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1561573 in webkit2gtk (Ubuntu) "No slides are displayed in Ubiquity Slideshow while installing on Lubuntu or Ubuntu MATE PowerPC" [Undecided,New]
<phillw> wxl: yeah, but it's back....
<phillw> from reading the black wallpaper bug, it is start up order... it may be an easy fix for Julien, but he has to be told of it :)......
<phillw> flexiondotorg: I had fish finger butties last week, with a 1/2 tin of baked beans.... They are not the same without baked beans!!!!
<phillw> wxl: flexiondotorg had a chat with jibel, indeed the keyboard language bug complete with work around is no longer high, but he is happy to have been told of the   bug. I'm still a good boi :D
<teward> phillw: you mean the d-i bug?
<phillw> Now, let me try that again, in English!!!!
<phillw> The language + kbd bug will be rolled out, jibel was no aware of it and appreciates that is can have a major impact on people. He will "quietly" ensure that his attention.
<phillw> and I didn't even get kicked from #ubuntu-release - got to chat with one and it was a good day..... Now, food :D :D
<phillw> wxl: and flexiondotorg ... been a long day, but THIS has put a smile on my face......
<phillw> (22:07:23) stgraber: infinity: desktop belongs to no drupal role, so that means only the release team has admin access to the product
<phillw> (22:07:26) infinity: stgraber: Right, I found that.
<phillw> (22:07:45) infinity: stgraber: Can't be only the release team, jibel can twiddle it.
<drab> anybody around with a suggestion for master configs to lock settings for a mass deployment of lubuntu?
<drab> I'm having trouble to figure out where to put a bunch of custom settings to apply system wide on a school computer lab
<drab> in the past on ubuntu I could use dconf/gconf and lock settings, but now seeing how to do that with lunbut/lxde/openbox
<drab> also I'm trying to customize lxsession-logout, but looking at the code it's not clear to me how to se policy so that students cannot shut down the computer, but just logout, and to make the buttons horizontal (since that's what most kids are used to on windows at home)
#lubuntu-devel 2016-03-25
<phillw> drab: the guest I could ask for would a geek from edubuntu, those crazy guys have gone done put in lubuntu OS over original GNOME a few years back... Ask on the mailing list and you will have people like edubuntu, melodie etc want to help where they can...... I'm name of this channel, so do, please, ping me.. I care, and the people I call friends on here..... Well, they care..
<phillw> wxl: urgent ping.... 1st time ever
<phillw> drab: I do know that community spins have been 'dropped' and they seldome work..... A bit annoying as we provide the non-pae kernels for teams with support for older computers..... I'm not too sure who to ask, but melodie does have a really great community spin, and it would certainly worth chatting to her...
<phillw> drab: ask on the mailing list
<phillw> wxl: ping
<phillw> wxl: ping
<phillw> wxl: pong .... all yours :) list is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Developers/PrePostReleaseTODO#Use_press_announcement-1 just tick them off once released :)
<wxl> phillw: sorry, sorry. work stuff. thanks for everything!
<phillw> wxl: did you do this???
<phillw> Nio Wiklund <nio.wiklund@gmail.com>12 Mar (13 days ago)to me, ∅Hi Walter,
<phillw> If possible, please approve me as a member of the etherpad user group :-)
<phillw> Best regards
<phillw> wxl: ....
<phillw> wxl: email, Fb, G+ and I think maybe twitter.... blog on lubuntu.me still needs doing.... And, with that... I'm back off to my alcove!!!
<drab> phillw: will do, thank you.
<phillw> wxl: Julien will looom into the oversize alt images over the weekend, I've let him know server has also gone over size.
<agaida> drab: do you found a solution for your shutdown problem? if not you should look into policykit settings
<agaida> http://superuser.com/questions/354678/what-is-the-correct-way-to-prevent-non-root-users-from-issuing-shutdowns-or-rebo
<drab> agaida: thanks, I figured out I had to look into policikit, but didn't get around that, still trying to figure out the bigger issue of global settings
<drab> I'm finding several configs that seem to both exist in /usr and /etc, overlapping between lxde and openbox, trying to work that one out yet
<drab> but will port to the ml as phillw suggested too as soon as I get a moment today
<drab> thank you
<phillw> drab: ml is the best source for lubuntu issues.
<drab> phillw: just to be clear, user ml or should I hit -dev one with these questions
<drab> ?
<phillw> user ml .... dev is smaller and more about testing.... the users hang out on user :)
<drab> k, thanks
<wxl> phillw: dude, i fell asleep before they could freaking release. :/
<phillw> wxl: I had 3 hours sleep.... something awoke me.... lenny is strong within me for some crazy reason...
<wxl> phillw: well thanks again for being the hero
<phillw> wxl: It's what I'm here for, not withstanding earlier fall outs... I'm here... Had a chat with teward about transfer to new wiki system, so chase is on for him and JasonO getting a WO site up over Easter :D
<wxl> phillw: great. i'm glad time marches on :)
<wxl> meanwhile work's wordpress is pissing me off </offtopic>
<phillw> wxl: did you not make blog yet? ?!!!!
<wxl> phillw: looks like raf did
<wxl> phillw: i'm talking about my workplace
<phillw> ah, well that pile shite is different to another person's pile of shite...
<wxl> yes i know :)
<gil> Hey guys - is it a known bug that an update-manager -d update gives a "unresolvable problem" error and leaves the ubuntu art daily repository in sources afterwards?
<phillw> gil: can you explain from what version and why you are issuing that command?
<gil> phillw from 15.10 and I just wanted to do a quick and dirty update to Beta 2
<phillw> gil: sudo update-manager -d -c
<phillw> :D
<gil> Huh! let me try :)
<phillw> do not forget the -c :)
<phillw> gil:  Oh, and do click on Upgrade and not OK, which is the default.... been there, done it!!!
 * teward blows up randomly
<teward> phillw: won't be me getting it up - because E:Dead this weekend
<gil> phillw thanks :)  I'm going to have a try now
<gil> weird I'm still getting unresolvable
<gil> I think I can see what's broken
<gil> but I'm not sure why
<gil> let me just confirm
<gil> Right yeah: As part of the upgrade process, Lubuntu Art Daily (ppa.launchpad.net/lubuntu-art/daily/ubuntu) is being added to my sources - this repository contains two packages, plymouth-theme-lubuntu-logo and plymouth-theme-lubuntu-text that require a later version of Plymouth than is available
<phillw> sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade && and sudo update-manager -d -c
<phillw> try that ^^
<gil> phillw ....but first remove the daily repository that's been added to my sources by the failed upgrade process I'm assuming?
<phillw> gil:  let me fire up a VM
<gil> I'm wondering if this is related to the new 16.04 LTS final beta that was released today
<phillw> buga..
<gil> (ubuntu 16.04 LTS final)
<phillw> gil: no, i saw that as i tested the amd64 yesterday to confirm MATE saying it worked.
<gil> ahh okay
<gil> the conflict I'm having is definitely around the version of Plymouth
<phillw> the cli command should not have that...
<gil> phillw depends Plymouth >=0.9.2-3ubuntu1~
<gil> is that the version in Beta 2?
<phillw> gil: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/358/builds/115280/testcases/1310/results this worked ofr me and is the test case...
<phillw> *for
<gil> phillw hmmm in that case, is this likely to be a local issue? If so, I'll refrain from reporting it
<gil> I thought I had a relatively clean install :-\
<phillw> no, please do report it.... if it is not working file a bug!!!!
<gil> I don't want to report it though and get laughed at if some weird local package is causing the conflict
<gil> although I can't see how, because the conflict occurs when the update adds the daily art repo :)
<phillw> no one EVER gets laughed at for filing a bug...
<gil> Okay I'll get on it :)
<gil> Mostly I'm bummed because I wanted to play with shiny shiny over the Easter break :)
<phillw> gil: do you have separate /home?
<gil> phillw no sir. Just / and swap both on an extended partition
<phillw> well get /home moved..... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving This is a really important thing to do.... But, back up 1st :)
<gil> phillw at least you've given me something to do over Easter now :D
<phillw> having /home is always a good idea.... We can re-install and keep 'our' stuff :D
<gil> I have separate home on the box, but on my laptop, I obviously wasn't paying attention during install :)
<phillw> well  pay attention next time!!!!
<gil> Yessir! :)
<phillw> but, I do not know why your 15.10 --> 16.04 upgrade has failed... possibly you have got extra repos turned on, that need turning off.
<gil> That's likely. I just have a couple of non-invasive ones, such as Dropbox and Chrome
<gil> I can't see how they would affect it, but I suppose it's possible
<phillw> seit back to the defaults.... I had to turn chromium off, it was broken.
<phillw> the error report will tell you which ones to turn off.
<gil> Okay - noob question here
<gil> but I can get a detailed error report? I've just been digging around myself to try and figure it out
<gil> I just get an error box pop up, I click okay and it cancels the install - I didn't see the error report option!
<phillw> menu --> system tools -> synaptic package manager .... enter password.... Settings tab --> repositories Ubuntu Software tab ..... top 3 ticked... Other Software tab Canonical partners (both) ticked....... Updates, top two clicked..... Developer options ... tick in the box....... synaptic will then want to to update istself.
<phillw> let it do that, reboot and then do the sudo update-manager -d -c command
<gil> phillw thanks, appreciate that. Should Developer options be a tab in Synaptic?
<phillw> I have it turned on (ticked) when running release +1 (in this case, 16.04).
<gil> Ahhhh right. I won't see it then if I'm still on 15.10
<phillw> the default for 15.10 will work fine.... I moved two clean 15.10s to 16.04 .... when you change repos, it can get complicated.
<gil> phillw I think I figured out what is causing my issues :-\    quite embarrasing, I forgot that I had a repo with some git versions of the intel chipset video drivers. Looks like a lot of broken xorg deps in the logs. Now I just have to figure out a simple way of reverting back to the official 15.10 versions before I try upgrade again
<phillw> it is usually repos that mess things up.. Hence My saying what the defaults are :)
<gil> phillw yeah, I just assumed that by unselecting them, they would get replaced by default stuff as part of the upgrade process. Apparently not
<gil> aka gil is so lazy
<gil> phillw on the bright side, I just learnt all about ppa-purge - that's a nifty tool there
<phillw> yes, we have it on our wiki dev page for the brave :)
<phillw> gil: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing#PPA_Testing
<gil> I can't believe how well that worked
<gil> it saved me at least an hour of manual reverts
<phillw> gil: I do take the time to write up the wiki pages for a reason, and others now also update other areas.... But I recall mine :D
<gil> :)
<gil> ...and with that, it looks like my update problem has resolved itself
<gil> magic!
<phillw> the update was not a problem, the repos were :P
<phillw> the instructions, we know, work :P
<gil> Yes. I deserve all of this :)
<phillw> and even I do PEBKAC ... and have ohshitmoments ...
#lubuntu-devel 2016-03-26
<phillw> flexiondotorg: I know there are pi3 images, are they on http://phillw.net/isos/pi2/ and should I rename it ?
<phillw> tsimonq2: ping
 * tsimonq2 playfully rings a bell in phillw's ear
<tsimonq2> what's up?
<phillw> tsimonq2: is probably okay, a padawan needed a bouncer, but has been advised of one :)
<tsimonq2> phillw: not the place to ping for this, I'm on #linuxpadawan :)
<tsimonq2> although I'm glad they found a bouncer :)
<phillw> tsimonq2: no, student was on #phillw ....
<tsimonq2> then PM :)
<phillw> in that case, you see his issue :)
<phillw> But, I have faircam stuff to attend to.... mpmc is going to liase with a bouncer.
<mpmc> phillw: I'm happy to help setup a bouncer, but it's pretty simple as I've already said (just need to join #bnc4free and follow instructions :p)
<phillw> mpmc: look out for bipul :)
<phillw> I'm on faircam details duties atm...
<phillw> mpmc: and crying duties... diy-sos big build for a soldier.... Why the fcuk MP's take so much money and we cannot look after our services personel is exactly what Guy Fawkes was all about..... "What's in it for me"
<phillw> bugga.. tears already...
#lubuntu-devel 2016-03-27
<phillw> wxl: poke... with ak47 ...
<phillw> wxl: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=998846473486318&set=gm.1048134731910013&type=3 it was a call, and we made the correct one.... It got tested... Go and have him as tester...
<phillw> flexiondotorg: did you upload pi3 images to my mirror, I do not really see them ?
#lubuntu-devel 2017-03-21
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Zesty Beta 2] (20170321) has been added
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Zesty Beta 2] (20170321) has been added
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Zesty Beta 2] (20170321) has been added
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Zesty Beta 2] (20170321) has been added
<lynorian> Do we have a call for testing of final beta?
<tsimonq2> lNot yet
<tsimonq2> Gr
<tsimonq2> Lubuntu QA/Development | Now testing Zesty Zapus Final Beta | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/QA | Support: #lubuntu | Chat: #lubuntu-offtopic | Development Release: Zesty Zapus
<tsimonq2> Grrrrrrrrr
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu QA/Development | Now testing Zesty Zapus Final Beta | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/QA | Support: #lubuntu | Chat: #lubuntu-offtopic | Development Release: Zesty Zapus
<tsimonq2> THere
<tsimonq2> ...
<tsimonq2> I screwed up that Call for Testing email >__<
#lubuntu-devel 2017-03-22
<tsimonq2> wxl: chrisccoulson broke Firefox on Lubuntu 16.04 :P
<tsimonq2> wxl: Subscribed Lubuntu Packages Team to bug 1671273
<ubot93> bug 1671273 in firefox (Ubuntu) " PulseAudio requirement breaks Firefox on ALSA-only systems" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1671273
<wxl> no one's maintaining alsa?
<tsimonq2> wxl: Don't get me started. YOU, sir, have said MANY times that Pulseaudio sucks, go ALSA... :P :P :P
<tsimonq2> wxl: And not in upstream Firefox, no
<wxl> tsimonq2: that's beside the point. i'm disagreeing with the wording that it's not maintained.
<wxl> oh i see support in firefox is unmaintained
<wxl> ah well
<tsimonq2> wxl: Maybe Alsa is still maintained, but not in Firefox anymore
<tsimonq2> Yeah
<wxl> itme to switch browsers
<tsimonq2> Bah bah bah
<tsimonq2> No no no
<tsimonq2> Make pulseaudio a hard dep :P
<wxl> you'd rather have a crap load of pulse additions than keep the footprint small?
<wxl> i can't say i agree
<wxl> i'd put that up for discussion on the mailing list
<tsimonq2> wxl: I will.
<wxl> we CAN still do chrom*IUM* on i386
<wxl> really though i'd also consider figuring out a solution to not using recommends
<wxl> it's really a difficult to sustain policy
<tsimonq2> wxl: So I think this whole ALSA thing makes one thing clear
<wxl> ?
<tsimonq2> wxl: We should really pay someone with the technical ability to poke around in Firefox and know what they are doing to help maintain ALSA
<tsimonq2> wxl: And for that we need donations.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Status update?
<tsimonq2> wxl: (or in general be able to throw money at things so that they can be maintained)
<wxl> oh man that's still a ways away
<tsimonq2> wxl: How far away?
<wxl> months, years
<tsimonq2> Aghhhhhhhhhh
<tsimonq2> wxl: What are you waiting on?
<wxl> tsimonq2: legal help
<wxl> unless you have money to pay for it
<tsimonq2> No I don't
<wxl> well there you go
<wxl> wait
<tsimonq2> wxl: Like a FSF lawyer or something like that?
<wxl> https://www.softwarefreedom.org/
<lynorian>  bug 1675127 looks really nasty
<ubot93> bug 1675127 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity crashed with TypeError in __new__(): 'NoneType' object is not iterable" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1675127
<tsimonq2> lynorian: Can you confirm it?
<lynorian> I reported it
<tsimonq2> Oh :P
<tsimonq2> wxl: Thoughts? ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<lynorian> this might be hardware specific to a wierd setup should I try to install with no network first
<wxl> tsimonq2: i'd suggest trying to reproduce it again
<lynorian> I did try to reproduce it again and was able to before I even reported it with the exact same setup
<wxl> ok so it' snot a fluke
<wxl> and we know that we can't reproduce it with older versions, right?
<lynorian> I have not tried in a bit on that hardware in that setup with usb wifi
<lynorian> I have for like 16.04 or 16.10 but not recent dailies
<wxl> try alpha 2
<lynorian> ok
<lynorian> not beta 1?
<wxl> well
<wxl> should be the same i imagine
<wxl> this failed on 17.04.7
<wxl> alpha 2 is 17.04.4
<wxl> beta 1 is also 17.04.7
<lynorian> ah version of ubiquity now I get it
<wxl> same with daily
<wxl> so i can assume beta 2 is also 17.04.7
<lynorian> wxl yes my bug report shows that
<wxl> lynorian: this occured when trying to connect to wireless, right? no problem otherwise?
<lynorian> yes I could not see if there were other problems
<lynorian> as it crashed ubiquity entirely
<wxl> did you try with ethernet only to confirm you did not have the problem if wifi wasn't being employed?
<lynorian> not quite yet
<wxl> let's double check that
<wxl> looks like an update of netcfg happened in 17.0.3 http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/u/ubiquity/ubiquity_17.04.7/changelog
<lynorian> wxl I was able to connect to internet with the cable to report the bug
<wxl> and unfortunately, we don't really have an iso with 16.10.14<version<17.04.4
<wxl> yes but it would be good to know that it doesn't happen at all, just to be extra sure
<wxl> if we can confirm it is indeed with wireless, then i'd ensure that it also happens with other flavors, especially ubuntu proper
<lynorian> wxl got to partitioning at least
<wxl> and if it fails there, then we can sound the alarm all around the world :)
<wxl> is there a way to have virtualbox directly access the wifi card?
<lynorian> wxl not on this box with amd=64 no vtx
<lynorian> hence why I built my awesome hypervisor
<wxl> well i was thinking of a testcase we may be able to build to allow a wider range of users to do things
<lynorian> I have not done much to get physical passthrough working
<lynorian> I know this desktop supports it probably just have not done it
<wxl> well actually
<wxl> this happens early.. before the actual partitioning
<wxl> so anyone should be able to run it on any machine without affecting their existing install
<lynorian> wxl yep
<wxl> that said, i'll try to do something tonight
<wxl> but tsimonq2 could help too :)
<lynorian> I have another laptop I could try but argh did I not charge that
<lynorian> it has one quite bad wifi card that I hate but I could use the same usb one
<lynorian> wxl booted into install on ethernet
<lynorian> this probably might explain why no one ran into this earlier though
<lynorian> it did pass running the test with ethernet on same hardware so should I put that on the tracker?
<wxl> yes plese
<wxl> looks like this is a nm issue of some kind https://launchpadlibrarian.net/311914177/UbiquityDebug.txt
<lynorian> wxl I agree with that or in how ubiquity tries to integrate nm into the installer
<wxl> lynorian: can you check alpha 2?
<lynorian> I will
<lynorian> this may be my usb wifi is breaking
<lynorian> hard time even getting power to it
<wxl> that's why it would be good to test on another machine
<lynorian> wxl yeah I mean I could use the network on this desktop with it
<wxl> lynorian: with built in wifi?
<lynorian> wxl I am starting to wonder if that ancient wifi still is picking up electrical signal
<lynorian> I was testing it on a 7.5 year old really heavily used laptop with an even older wifi adapter like 12 years we have had it well it is I think technically proprity of time warner to get wifi working with a computer my mom used with windows ME on it
<wxl> oh wow
<wxl> suffice it to say it's probably at least an edge case XD
<lynorian> time to test the laptop with the really wierd aweak attena
<lynorian> but is a ton newer
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: makedev (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3.1-93ubuntu1 => 2.3.1-93ubuntu2] (lubuntu)
<lynorian> wxl well this laptop I did not research and has a bad wifi chip but the installer did not crash
<lynorian> well at least that is better
<lynorian> oh wow I need to force it to use the right attena
<wxl> lynorian: so not reproducible on other hardware?
<lynorian> wxl yes
<lynorian> I cannot reproduce on any other hardware I have
<wxl> annoying
<wxl> hat ethose kind
<wxl> lynorian: just make sure there's comments on the bugs, thx :)
<lynorian> wxl thank you
 * tsimonq2 stretches
<tsimonq2> I needed that nap.
<tsimonq2> Anyways...
<tsimonq2> wxl: I really really hate this schedule. Do not divorce from your wife, and if you were to ever even think about it, not until Sierra is 18. Seriously, this sucks.
<wxl> tsimonq2: don't worry, i won't. :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: So no, unfortunately I CAN'T test. I'm at my mom's stuck on this Chromebook until Friday
<wxl> tsimonq2: well, we're almost done anyways. but release notes are yours! :)
<wxl> tsimonq2: tl;dr on lynorian's bug i think it's very specific to that hardware
<tsimonq2> wxl: Oh shoot, did I tell you about Rafael messing with the slideshow?
<wxl> uh
<wxl> no
<tsimonq2> wxl: Well it's out of date.
<wxl> i knew that
<wxl> henk's email was very complete in that regard :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: So I guess we'll still have a slideshow that has 16.10 and lubuntu.me and LSC still on there :/
<tsimonq2> s/me/net/
<wxl> yep
<wxl> so he IS fixing it?
<tsimonq2> He's working on it.
<lynorian> Oh I have a bug on needing to get the new website on it
<tsimonq2> wxl: So I wanted to ask you. I had zero clue about this pulse/alsa thing before this Firefox bug. I know the basics on our stack (kernel, core utilities, GTK, GUI applications)) but what's the breakdown on other parts of the stack?
<wxl> well you're asking about the sound stack essentially right?
<tsimonq2> wxl: I'm being broad here but that's a good start :)
<wxl> well
<wxl> i guess it doesn't have too be too complicated
<wxl> i guess x is kind of similar
<wxl> it's a server that takes clients and serves as a bridge to the kernel modules for display, keyboard, mouse, etc.
<wxl> the "sound server" does the exact same thing
<wxl> but the clients are generally applications, e.g. audacious
<wxl> and the kernel modules only relate to audio hardware
<wxl> ultimately, across the whole of the linux domain, i know of only two actual sound servers
<wxl>  1. ALSA
<wxl>  2. OSS
<wxl> the others "sound servers" basically use those actual sound servers as middleware
<wxl> two of those are:
<wxl>  1. PulseAudio
<wxl>  2. JACK
<wxl> although JACK can also work with PA, too
<tsimonq2> Ah, ok.
<tsimonq2> wxl: How bloated is Pulse compared to just using ALSA directly?
<wxl> tsimonq2: is it a lot? no. but it counts for something
<tsimonq2> wxl: Then sell it to me -- why do we need to use ALSA and not Pulseaudio + ALSA?
<wxl> installed size is 6 times greater with pulseaudio
<wxl> but installed size of alsabase is 500 so XD
<wxl> pulseaudio can better handle complex cases including mutiple clients simultaneously accessing the devices
<Unit193> wxl: Don't forget about the whole "When PA works, it's great.  When it breaks, good freaking luck" part. :P
<wxl> totally that
<wxl> i cannot tell you how many sound issues i've fixed by removing PA :)
<wxl> the fact that it is a layer on top of ALSA can lead to a great degree of confusion
<Unit193> Well the good news is if it's a dep of things, you can still keep it from autospawning, thus getting the same result.
<wxl> :)
<wxl> i see that ALSA is generally a good choice for the average user
<wxl> it is complex cases that require something like PA or JACK
<wxl> or depending on what they are, some hardcore asoundrc hacking
<Unit193> JACK is more for the audio advanced group, UbuntuStudio people.  PA is useful if you have bluetooth audio or whatever.
<tsimonq2> wxl: So if Pulseaudio is the thing with bluetooth audio or whatever, why do we ship bluetooth support? :P
<wxl> yeah i haven't found it any more helpful with bluetooth
<tsimonq2> wxl: You can do it with ALSA?
<wxl> sure
<wxl> like i said, i do
<tsimonq2> Oh
<tsimonq2> Ok
<wxl> but i'll tell you what, when it comes to doing audio production, i 1000000% use JACK
<tsimonq2> Gotcha :)
<wxl> the only reason i've ever installed pulseaudio was because i couldn't find any easy way to route web browser strems through JACK using ALSA only
<wxl> but no one does goofy crap like that besides me :)
<Unit193> wxl: With PA I can use another computer's sound system, can you do that with Alsa?! :---D
<wxl> right right
<wxl> could with JACK :)
<wxl> Unit193: can you do it with 0 latency??? XD
<wxl> honestly though i don't consider PA totally evil. it's (generally) worked well for me in kubuntu. but i generally recommend to people not to install it unless they have to or unless their particular flavor of their particular distro really supports it
<tsimonq2> wxl: Ok, I get the whole ALSA thing now. Now, as a Firefox user, I think we should continue shipping Firefox because it's bore lightweight than that RAM hog that is Chromium. So... why Chromium?
<lynorian> I do not notice that much difference but have really simple setups
<wxl> also keep in mind that bluetooth is not ONLY used for audio
<tsimonq2> s/bore/more/
<lynorian> yeah there are bluetooth keyboards and mice
<wxl> i've seen lots of tests on firefox/chromium and ultimately have found every one of them to be biased in some way or another
<wxl> i think the conclusion i've come to reach is that they're both ram hogs
<lynorian> or the content to run in javascript is too bloated and not simple
<wxl> also i have had better experiences in general with chromium than firefox
<wxl> right
<lynorian> if more people used static site generators would we have this problem?
<wxl> here here lynorian :)
<tsimonq2> Hahahaha
<tsimonq2> wxl: So why a browser that is a RAM hog? Why can't we just go with a lightweight browser?
<tsimonq2> lynorian: Hey, any chance you can knock out the last ISO test?
<tsimonq2> lynorian: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/374/builds/144355/testcases/1301/results
<lynorian> tsimonq2, I just did
<tsimonq2> lynorian: Oh ok
<tsimonq2> lynorian: Yay
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Zesty Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Zesty Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Zesty Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Zesty Beta 2] has been marked as ready
<tsimonq2> wxl, lynorian: Done :) ^
<wxl> tsimonq2: we can go with a lightweight browser. it has been suggested many times
<wxl> um
<wxl> ok now everyone go test kubuntu :)
<wxl> tsimonq2: it's called xombrero
<tsimonq2> wxl: Ok, so, Mr. QA guy, go ask the list for testing. :)
<wxl> tsimonq2: for testing what? i thought you were done mr. release manager? :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: For your browser pick.
<wxl> yeah not going down that road again
<wxl> ultimately people are just going to pick whta they like
<wxl> i've done this before
<tsimonq2> wxl: But why switch off of Firefox then? :))
<wxl> tsimonq2: cuz ppl being booboo butts about alsa
<tsimonq2> wxl: Then how do we do that?
<tsimonq2> wxl: Should we just go for it? :P
<Unit193> Because wxl likes chromium.  "< wxl> ultimately people are just going to pick whta they like" :--D
<wxl> exactly!!!
<wxl> tsimonq2: well, right now we have pulseaudio so i guess it doesn't matter :/
<tsimonq2> Unit193: So we just switch and when people complain, say "sudo apt install chromium-browser"? :P
<wxl> we really should get rid of PA
<wxl> and if infinity's going to make chrisccoulson stick the ALSA code back in, then we should be good
<wxl> at least until we start having problems
<tsimonq2> wxl: You know what would be just awful? If we hacked Ubiquity to make the user pick the browser they want installed by default. XD
<wxl> tsimonq2: just get rid of PA, would you?
<tsimonq2> wxl: Oh, that's right. Is this something I can just make an executive decision and be done with?
<tsimonq2> wxl: I mean, I'll talk with Julien
<tsimonq2> wxl: But we're not gonna be like you-know-who here... :|
<tsimonq2> wxl: "If Julien says it works, then it works, he knows best" - yeah nope let's not do that again
<wxl> well julien can offer advice on why it may or may not be good
<wxl> he's someone good to bounce technical ideas off of
<wxl> ultimately he knows lubuntu best
<tsimonq2> wxl: Sure, so I'll ask him, but we're gonna talk about it, not say, "let's just not touch it at all because Julien is the wise one he knows best he knows everything about the flavour of Lubuntu"
<wxl> :)
<Unit193> And he is the dev team...
<tsimonq2> Unit193: Technically, yeah. But if I can research and we can have an intelligent conversation about the aspects of some things, then I'd rather do that than not touch it at all.
<wxl> Unit193: i think what tsimonq2 is saying is that he's part of a team of people rather than the emperor
<tsimonq2> Yeah.
<tsimonq2> That.
<wxl> not like julien has ever acted like he was in that role
<wxl> he's ALWAYS been very willing to work with others
<wxl> but there was someone.....
<tsimonq2> You-know-who...
<wxl> he-who-shall-not-be-named
#lubuntu-devel 2017-03-23
<Kamilion> personally, I replace the browser on the ISO with qupzilla
<tsimonq2> Kamilion: But, that's Qt and requires pulling in all of that stuff.
<tsimonq2> Sooo *shrug*
<tsimonq2> :)
<Kamilion> yep, exactly
<tsimonq2> wxl, lynorian: So I pulled an all-nighter on accident and I'm going to bed now. My brain is basically on Australian time now. :P
<tsimonq2> wxl: Wanna do this milestone? Otherwise I can later, I wanna nap
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: makedev (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3.1-93ubuntu1 => 2.3.1-93ubuntu2] (lubuntu)
 * lynorian has never written release notes before
<tsimonq2> :O
#lubuntu-devel 2017-03-24
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu QA/Development | Lubuntu Zesty Zapus Final Beta has been released! http://lubuntu.me/lubuntu-zesty-zapus-final-beta-has-been-released/ | Support: #lubuntu | Offtopic chit-chat: #lubuntu-offtopic | This channel is LOGGED: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: makedev (yakkety-proposed/universe) [2.3.1-93ubuntu1 => 2.3.1-93ubuntu2~ubuntu16.10.1] (core, lubuntu)
<tsimonq2> wxl: You're wxl@lubuntu.me ?
#lubuntu-devel 2017-03-25
<tsimonq2> wxl: Right?
<lynorian> tsimonq2, who else would it be?
<tsimonq2> lynorian: Good point :P
#lubuntu-devel 2017-03-26
<tsimonq2> wxl: So on my new wonderful blog comment section, I was linked to this: http://fossforce.com/2017/03/webassembly-comes-firefox/#comment-21054
<tsimonq2> wxl: I think that's a really interesting concept.
#lubuntu-devel 2018-03-19
<tsimonq2> wxl: My theory on how to fix bug 1752733 is to move apport-gtk from the desktop-gtk seed to the core-gtk seed.
<ubot93> Bug 1752733 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "xiterm+thai is installed and set to x-terminal-emulator" [High, Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1752733
<tsimonq2> It makes sense.
<tsimonq2> An apport frontend should really always be installed...
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-seeds] lubuntu-lugito pushed 3 new commits to bionic: https://git.io/vx35o
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-seeds/bionic 0fcd7fa Simon Quigley: Move apport-gtk from desktop-gtk to core-gtk.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-seeds/bionic b3a9342 Simon Quigley: Change qupzilla to falkon because qupzilla is now a transitional package.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-seeds/bionic ba84cf9 Simon Quigley: Add color emoji support.
<wxl> tsimonq2: have you tested the theory? sounds good
<tsimonq2> wxl: I've indirectly tested it but it should be there anyway.
<wxl> tsimonq2: then i say go for it
<tsimonq2> wxl: Once lubuntu-meta migrates I'll do an image respin.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Right. :)
<tsimonq2> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-meta/0.93
<wxl> oh hehehe
<wxl> well there ya go
<tsimonq2> :D
<tsimonq2> wxl: We also have KDE Falkon in the archive. Thanks goes to Riddell for fasttracking it. :)
<tsimonq2> (He's still technically an Archive Administrator.)
<wxl> cool
<tsimonq2> wxl: Oh if you have a minute we have like five Lubuntu fixes in the SRU queue for Xenial.
<tsimonq2> Sec..
<tsimonq2> Oh, wait.
<tsimonq2> LStranger commented on some of these... :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: Bad tsimonq2 is bad; I uploaded these then asked LStranger to check if they worked (since he poked me to upload these) and never checked back.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Oh hey, migrated. Respinning ISOs.
<tsimonq2> Because I'm impatient.
<tsimonq2> :P
<tsimonq2> wxl: Ugh, bug 1592405.
<ubot93> Bug 1592405 in plymouth (Ubuntu Bionic) "plymouth hook in initramfs needs font but doesn't Depend on it" [High, Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1592405
<tsimonq2> I guess I can try to fix it...
<tsimonq2> Just respun Desktop amd64 because that's the one I'll be testimg.
<tsimonq2> *testing
<tsimonq2> wxl[m]: Argh. Didn't fix it.
<tsimonq2> Ugh.
<lubot2> <Schyken> Lol, go to sleep you nut job
<tsimonq2> hahahahaha
<tsimonq2> Shush, you!
<tsimonq2> :)
<lubot2> <Schyken> 😘
<tsimonq2> wxl[m]: Yeah no, this is because lxterminal's update-alternatives priority was lowered.
<tsimonq2> Fo sho
<tsimonq2> wxl: So we can blame Debian Policy, which was updated: https://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/#packages-providing-a-terminal-emulator
<tsimonq2> But it says "should" so I have the ability to bump it without breaking policy.
<tsimonq2> Here we are: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxterminal/0.3.1-2ubuntu1
<lynorian>  bug 1756887
<ubot93> Bug 1756887 in lxterminal (Ubuntu) "package lxterminal 0.3.1-2ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: installed lxterminal package post-installation script subprocess returned error exit status 2" [Undecided, Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1756887
<lynorian> comment fail
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @ubot93, Should already be fixed
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Close it
<lynorian> closed
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Thanks.
#lubuntu-devel 2018-03-20
<guest_____> tsimonq2 we agreed a truce, please pop back onto #phillw-social for a chat.
<guest_____> waves to redwolf :)
<tsimonq2> Please leave.
<guest_____> simon, if that is your wish. I will do so. You were the one to offer out the olive branch. But, c'est la vie.
<tsimonq2> ...
<guest_____> easy to kick me.
<tsimonq2> I'm not an OP here.
<krytarik> I would..
<guest_____> krytarik for what reason?
<krytarik> Ban evasion.
<guest_____> as you wish. I was trying to cool things down. I'll have to refer to the freenode staffers over that. But, not knowing the story Op'ping your self is frowned upon.
<krytarik> Not if action seems to be required soon.
<guest_____> as Simon had approached me over an issue and we were agreeable, my suspicion is that he would be okay with continuing a dialogue. 
<guest_____> kryst you are increasing the 'heat' on the channel, just as I'm trying to "cool" it. You made a promise as some one who would only use OP as a last resort. Why not follow that promise
<wxl[m]> guest_: if you want to engage with the community in any way, you need to start with the community council first. Until then, leave.
<wxl[m]> There is no more discussion to be had on this subject beyond that. I don't care what other discussions may or may not have happened.
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> Hello
<guest_____> wxl[m]: well, simon is more aware than you think. But, to save issues. I will part. The truth will come out.
<wxl[m]> Good bye. Do not return until you get cleared by the Council.
<wxl[m]> Ugh
#lubuntu-devel 2018-03-21
 * lyn||orian wonders if tsimonq2 has seen this https://github.com/lubuntu-team/lubuntu-manual/pulls
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> I have, but I haven't had much time lately, sorry. :(
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> I'll get to it as soon as I can
<lyn||orian> understood
<lyn||orian> yeah I have seen you have other stuff like whether qt4 should be in the archieve
 * lyn||orian wonders if wxl has time to review it
<FurretUber> In the login screen, the text with the computer's name and the date and time are nearly invisible: https://i.imgur.com/Ja1ekQK.png
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @FurretUber, @VikingRedwolf
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> Yes, I need to fix that
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> Noted down
#lubuntu-devel 2018-03-24
<lubot2> janimat was added by: janimat
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Welcome!
<lubot2> <janimat> Hello!
<simonizor> Is the world clock widget still pretty buggy and getting cut off for anyone else or just me?
<simonizor> (yes, I've restarted the panel and it happens randomly when the time changes)
<simonizor> Also, did y'all know you can use KDE's color themes with LXQt if you install the Breeze Qt5 widets and set the colors in '~/.config/kdeglobals'?
<simonizor> IMO, that would be much more appealing to new users than the themes LXQt currently has and installing the Breeze Qt5 widgets is very few extra deps.
<simonizor> The ability for people to switch from KDE to LXQt and use the same color themes would be pretty huge
<simonizor> It would even be relatively easy to create a utility to provide configuration for that... even if '~/.config/kdeglobals' is the only file that changes the color theme when using Breeze Qt5 widgets on LXQt, you could just provide some preconfigured ones and swap them out.  That would honestly be *much* nicer than the extreme lack of easy color customization that LXQt has currently.
#lubuntu-devel 2018-03-25
<lubot2> <AlFXLogic> hello folks
<lubot2> <AlFXLogic> just a quick one:  in order to keep track of multiple time zones in the panel, can I display a digital clock that shows a timezone different from my locale?
<lubot2> <AlFXLogic> I cannot find out how!
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-seeds] lubuntu-lugito pushed 1 new commit to bionic: https://git.io/vxRDd
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-seeds/bionic e052f7e Simon Quigley: Add some additional language support.
#lubuntu-devel 2019-03-18
<lubot> <tsimonq2> And not to forget about wxl, he needs an account on the new Phab instance though :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl congrats on getting commit access!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Thanks!!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Can someone do me a huge favor?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Do an internet-connected stock Lubuntu 18.10 install real quick
<lubot> <brli7848> @tsimonq2 what are you expecting?
<lubot> <brli7848> I mean, is there any specific bug I should see?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @brli7848 [I mean, is there any specific bug I should see?], Yeah, I'm hoping the bug is fixed
<lubot> <lynorian> sorry for not getting 2fa set up I ordered a tablet and it should be here wednesday
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @lynorian [sorry for not getting 2fa set up I ordered a tablet and it should be here wednes …], It's all good :)
<guiverc> tsimonq2, did you get the 18.10 install done?  I could do it in a vm for you or do you need it on a real machine (x86 something-else in partition do?)
<lubot> DWAIN1176 was added by: DWAIN1176
<lubot> <brli7848> Spam...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @guiverc [<guiverc> tsimonq2, did you get the 18.10 install done?  I could do it in a vm f …], I haven't yet.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @brli7848 [Spam...], Yeah, I'll have to rotate the invite link again.
<lubot> <kc2bez> I installed 18.10 in a VM this morning. I had internet enabled and I noticed no issue. What was I looking for?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kc2bez [I installed 18.10 in a VM this morning. I had internet enabled and I noticed no …], https://www.reddit.com/r/Lubuntu/comments/b24c7b/lubuntu_1810_installation_fails_when_connected_to/?utm_medium=android_app&utm_source=share
<lubot> <kc2bez> I didn't get that. Lgtm.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sweet!
<guiverc> tsimonq2, i did install [18.10 basic install, inet enabled] in vm; i noticed errors only at <press enter to remove thumb-drive> which I ignored, 19.04 host.. rebooted and no issues detected after boot.  no idea what I was to look for... however on reboot I expected it to be up-to-date, but it required a lot of updates (so downloads didn't occur but I didn't see errors, no box like kc2bez reported sorry
<guiverc> sorry like you reported (not kc2bez)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> This is good news :)
<guiverc> (the errors i mentioned were text messages; not presented at gui, looked more like i/o that I didn't have time to read, I only saw <press enter to eject> so I did THEN read the text - too quick to properly read)
<guiverc> (looked like a fd0 or floppy i/o error -but the device has no floppy drive...)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ok
<guiverc> tsimonq2, i just booted 18.10 in vbox session i installed in earlier, I see squashfs io errors in dmesg (on booted 'live' 18.10), that is possibly what i saw on <enter to reboot>, but no idea why (my iso md5sum is correct, but I'm too tired now..)
<lubot> <brli7848> do rotate the link works?
<lubot> <brli7848> I mean, one can easily get the new link by periodically craw the link at official page and get it, no?
<lubot> <teward001> link rotation is a pain here :P  And eventually they find it because it's publicly visible
<lubot> <teward001> unfortunately.
<lubot> <teward001> *salts @tsimonq2*
<lubot> bluewolf blue was added by: bluewolf blue
#lubuntu-devel 2019-03-19
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Hii there!! I am back!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hi!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> How's it going?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Fine. Had exams, internship, and a lot of stuff but now I am free. Looking forward to help. Can I get the latest disco release link?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> cdimage.ubuntu.com is where it's always at :)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I will download it right away! I had to give that old laptop back on which I earlier installed disco
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Awesome!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Does disco support secure boot yet?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Not yet :(
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I am thinking to dual boot it.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Lite. I will disable secure boot then.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Download started. Btw, what did I miss?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Not much :)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I will continue doing what I was doing earlier. T155 i remember. Is it done?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We had some data loss, see our blog :/
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Okay.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Dammnnn bois the desktop looks much much much better than last time. Good job. I will quickly install it.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Any reason 'xserver-xorg-input-synaptics' is not installed by default? … I guess elantech touchpad doesn't work without it.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Oh? No reason I can think of
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: ^
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [Oh? No reason I can think of], 👍🏻
<wxl[m]> Because Synaptics is deprecated in lieu of libinput
<lubot> <tsimonq2> There's your answer
<lubot> <lynorian> well also 19.04 has the new touchpad settings gui
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @lynorian [well also 19.04 has the new touchpad settings gui], Can't find an option to enable single tap clicks there. Installed the xinput-xorg-input-synaptics package. working fine now.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> But I can't change touchpad setting from th settings box now. I have to use synclient command. Lite I don't need to to make any changes.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Nice!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Do you remember what the task said?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> hat task was about mimeapps.list
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> *that
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hmm, OK
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> @The_Loudspeaker this might be an easy one to change. i'm sure this doesn' …], This is the one.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Right, we no longer have the contents of that task
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It needs to be recreated from scratch, unfortunately
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [Right, we no longer have the contents of that task], Why?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> See our blog, we lost all Phabricator data,
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I need to go to sleep, talk later :)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [See our blog, we lost all Phabricator data], K.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [I need to go to sleep, talk later :)], Bye.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Read it. It's sad that we lost data.  … @wxl will you help me recreate the task?
<wxl[m]> I think lxqt ships one so we can grab from them. Alternately look in the history of lubuntu-default-settings as we used to ship it
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I was able to change it for lock screen. Lock screen shorcut was categorised as command.
<lubot> <kc2bez> @The_LoudSpeaker T155 is now T3. You will need to recreate your account in Phabricator. Everything the previous task should now be in that one.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> 👍🏻
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm starting to recover the wiki, thanks to @kc2bez's pull from the Google cache
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: So no, your packaging guide *isn't* gone, in fact, we have a copy of it :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's just a matter of recovering it
<lubot> <aptghetto> 👏
<lubot> <Zlaty> sry guys
<lubot> <Zlaty> Missclick
<lubot> <tsimonq2> np :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm going to start linking wiki pages here after I get to importing the contents
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If someone could look over them and make any formatting changes, that'd be cool
<teward> fix the relay bot for #lubuntu @tsimonq2
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ok
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I have to run an errand real quick
<wxl> OMG @kc2bez IS A GOD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/bugs/ <-- could someone look it over? There's some table content that needs some manual data manipulation (or some fun sed)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'll be back in 15-20 mins.
<tsimonq2> wxl: ikr :D
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @tsimonq2 [https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/bugs/ <-- could someone look it over? There's some tab …], Besides the table data, I couldn't figure out the lettered sub-bullets
<wxl> should be
<wxl>  * first level
<wxl>     * second level
<wxl> err
<wxl>    * second level
<tsimonq2> Just Fix It please ;0
<tsimonq2> *;)
<lubot> <teward001> wxl: the Simon says you broke something important.
<wxl> you know as well as i do that simon says a lot of things that are untrue :)
<teward> some things aren't though :p
<wxl> you can also do this with remarkup:
<wxl> - first level
<wxl> -- second level
<tsimonq2> wxl: Go create a Phab account XD
<tsimonq2> And enable 2FA
<wxl> i'm getting there
<tsimonq2> ok
<tsimonq2> I'll edit the bugs page then real quick
<lubot> <kc2bez> @wxl [<wxl> OMG @kc2bez IS A GOD], Uh no but thank you :)
<tsimonq2> hahahahahahaha
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/lubuntu-dev/
<wxl> so can we get our tasks back that way, too?
<tsimonq2> wxl: See my PM
<tsimonq2> Dan has some of them
<wxl> OH
<tsimonq2> https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/membership/
<tsimonq2> wxl: Got your Phab account yet? XD
<wxl> no
<tsimonq2> https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/lubuntu-dev/packages/
<tsimonq2> Hosted repositories set up, time to start manually importing.
<tsimonq2> Let me get the manual going for you lynorian 
<lynorian> tsimonq2: tablet isn't quite here yet so I don't have 2fa quite yet
<tsimonq2> No problem.
<tsimonq2> lynorian: There, please start pushing directly to Phabricator again.
<tsimonq2> via ssh://git@phab.lubuntu.me:2222/source/manual.git
<lubot> <acheronuk> Interesting: https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=309&t=159959&p=414665#p414665
<lubot> <acheronuk> Though I doubt they will have much luck getting packaing done
#lubuntu-devel 2019-03-20
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [<tsimonq2> wxl: Go create a Phab account XD], Done?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I don't think wxl did the thing yet
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Yup, I haven't been able to assign wxl tasks
<lubot> <kc2bez> Right. Not until he is registered.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> The wiki is also gone :( How do I set up arc and other necessary things? I had the link to the wiki on phab but its gone.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/packaging-tutorial/ This was the link.
<lubot> <kc2bez> We are working on getting it back. The repositories aren't set in phab yet either so that would be your next hurdle.
<lynorian> git@phab.lubuntu.me: Permission denied (publickey) sigh when I try to push to phab
<wxl> try just sshing to it with -v to see if it gives any further insight
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Do it twice
<lynorian> Could not chdir to home directory /home/git: No such file or directory
<teward> you broke it simon
<teward> go fix it :P
<lynorian> can you break it if it was not ever working before?
<lubot> <teward001> yes actually
<lynorian> thanks if it fixed it or was I being dumb
<lynorian> ok 2fa set up
<wxl> ditto
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sweet!
#lubuntu-devel 2019-03-21
<lynorian> did we ever fix k3b not being in disco before the huge infrastructure hiccup?
<wxl> lynorian: looks like it according to the manifest
<lynorian> Ok I need to work on k3b on the manual a ton 
<lynorian> got 2 commits done on it
<wxl> @tsimonq2: meeting?
<lubot> <teward001> ERR:@tsimonq2IsNotHere
<lubot> <teward001> :P
<wxl> well i have no way of knowing XD
<wxl> ah the problems with the telegram bridge
<lubot> <teward001> > Last Seen 3 Hours Ago
<wxl> at least ya'll know when matrix people are here ;þ
<teward> Err: Simon Is Missing
<teward> Result: PARTY HARD!
<teward> *shot*
<lubot> <kc2bez> Isn't our meeting normally in 35 minutes or so?
<wxl> normally
<lubot> <kc2bez> Ok. I was thinking it was early.
<wxl> i feel like we missed last week's meeting or am i wrong? maybe i missed it
<lubot> <kc2bez> We probably did.
<wxl> i started keeping a worklog and it's a week old
<lubot> <kc2bez> It was a little hectic (more so than normal).
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yeah, we missed it
<wxl> of course i haven't done much this last week bah :/
<lubot> <kc2bez> See y'all in a bit when I get home.
<wxl> o/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I forgot you change time, so it is in 20 more minutes?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yup
<lubot> <teward001> lies, it's in 15 minutes 😛
<lubot> <tsimonq2> *shot*
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I might not be around in time
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I will be in the subway I think
<kc2bez> Sorry I'm late.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's all good
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Wanna go first, Dan?
<kc2bez> Sure.
<kc2bez> I tried to pull as much as I could from the google cache pages to reconstruct the phab tasks and wiki.
<kc2bez> I still have the tar files if we need
<kc2bez> That is pretty much it from me I think.
<wxl> hey a thought about that..... maybe we should make a coordinated effort to get everything back up?
<wxl> or work on a more programmatic solution?
<kc2bez> What ever you suggest, I am all ears. I was just trying to save it before we lost it.
<wxl> and dan, seriously, that is the most awesome thing anyone could have done
<kc2bez> I wasn't able to get every task but I think all the wiki was there.
<wxl> so my thoughts: either go the cheap route and we just split it up, or we actually take the time to maybe look at what posting apis may or may not exist for phabricator and try to figure out a programmatic solution. might be a lot of parsing
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I don't think the programatic solution would be easy, however, we do need a backup system
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Google cache is in HTML?
<kc2bez> yes
<wxl> why do you think the programmatic solution would be difficult, @tsimonq2 ?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Sorry, the programmatic is to load the backup or backups in the future?
<wxl> no
<wxl> the situation is that we have caches that we can use to restore some of our lost content
<wxl> of course to do it we have to take the cache and process it in some way or another to get it posted back on phabricator
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> why do you think the programmatic solution would be difficult, @tsimonq2 ?], Parsing the HTML and turning it into rst
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I don't know if that's exactly easy
<kc2bez> old T154 would be a bear for example.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Mmm, I know nothing from rst, but parsing HTML is easy
<kc2bez> I also don't know how important it is to have the task numbers match is.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> In php simplehtmldom is very easy to use
<kc2bez> too many is's there.
<wxl> right, there's probably libraries we could use, even to convert back into rst
<lynorian> pandoc does lots of converting I would check there
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Every webscrapping tool handles html
<wxl> do you want to see if you can't come up with a solution @HMollerCl? i suggest looking into it generally/casually. don't spend a lot of time on it. if we can't get an easy answer, let's just split up the content and do it manually
<kc2bez> I agree with wxl
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Ok
<wxl> thank you
<wxl> and since dan is done... and i've got your attention, you've got anything @HMollerCl?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Has anyone look into the DOM of those html?
<wxl> i think the only thing that's been done is that @tsimonq2 has been putting some of them back up manually
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Not much, there are still things I don't understand why icons that where white now are dark (about lxqt, nm-tray, among others)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> i think the only thing that's been done is that @tsimonq2 has been putting …], Yeah
<lubot> <HMollerCl> And I don't understand why the software - properties - qt - drivers. Desktop doesn't appear
<lynorian> well pandoc supports html input
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Need to check those
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Pandoc?
<wxl> python
<wxl> https://pandoc.org/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I have to look at the backup
<wxl> oh whoa i'm wrong
<lubot> <HMollerCl> And see how is the dom
<wxl> i always thought pandoc was python. it's haskell
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Haskell?
<wxl> there is a library though https://pypi.org/project/pypandoc/
<lynorian> even better is in repos
<wxl> haskell is a super rad purely functional programming language
<lubot> <kc2bez> @HMollerCl [And I don't understand why the software - properties - qt - drivers. Desktop doe …], In the menu?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez [In the menu?], Yes
<lubot> <kc2bez> Preferences —> Software sources
<lynorian> I think it was not is cosmic but is in disco
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez [Preferences —> Software sources], Yes, but it should be another. Desktop that goes directly to tab 4
<lubot> <kc2bez> Oh, I gotcha now.
<wxl> i'm confused about what ya'll are talking about
<wxl> i guess a bug/task would be a good place to start :)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Wxl: Software-properties-qt
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I added 2. Desktop to the menu, only 1 appear
<lubot> <kc2bez> T144
<wxl> oh
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Anyway @kc2bez where can I see those html?
<lubot> <kc2bez> Sure, I sent the link to the tar in the members chat but I can PM you.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> And I would need the rst info to know in what I need to transform the html
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Where can I get the rst info?
<wxl> the desktop for software sources seems to just lxqt-sudo software-properties-qt.. is that right?
<wxl> reStructured Text
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> the desktop for software sources seems to just lxqt-sudo software-properti …], That's one, but should. Be another
<wxl> http://docutils.sourceforge.net/rst.html
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> reStructured Text], Yes, but how it should be loaded into phab
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Task, details, comments, etc...
<wxl> THAT i don't know
<wxl> looking at whether or not phabricator has a posting api will be the key
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> looking at whether or not phabricator has a posting api will be the key], That's the main issue
<wxl> yes
<lubot> <HMollerCl> OK, will look at it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> That will be on my side
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (I have to take a bike now)
<lubot> <kc2bez> Thanks Hans.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks!
<wxl> bai
<wxl> ok who's next?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Nothing for me except recovering from data loss
<lynorian> I have not gone yet 
<wxl> that's big stuff. thanks for that.
<lynorian> Yes thanks for getting stuff backup tsimonq2
<wxl> one quick thing, though.... what IS our backup plan?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> No problem, it's been a draining week and I'm about to go AFK for a few hours to get some fresh air and unwind
<wxl> @tsimonq2: you see my question?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Which?
<wxl> one quick thing, though.... what IS our backup plan?
<wxl> maybe i have to hlight you to get an answer? XD
<wxl> @tsimonq2 one quick thing, though.... what IS our backup plan?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sorry
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'll let @teward001 elaborate on that
<lubot> <tsimonq2> He has a plan, for sure
<wxl> ok
<wxl> in that case, carry on, my wayward son. there'll be peace when you are done.
<wxl> @lynorian: you want next?
<lynorian> yes
<lynorian> I have set up 2fa now
<lynorian> I also did lots of manual stuff major improvements of kde partition manager and qps
<wxl> ooh qps
<lynorian> I also have kept on polishing many other applicatoins like featherpad and qterminal
<lubot> <kc2bez> Yeah, cool!
<wxl> qool you mean
<lubot> <kc2bez> Right!
<lynorian> I also added build dependencies to the README for stuff needed to make a pdf
<wxl> great!!!!
<lynorian> which I still have not figured out the chapter numbering
<lynorian> I polished a ton of lxqt-panel 
<lynorian> polished up muon package manager
<lynorian> I did a ton of polishing last week
<wxl> you are amazing, lynorian 
<lubot> <kc2bez> Indeed.
<lynorian> lots of the prefrences for lxqt
<lynorian> I may need to get mulitple version built as I have not started on new stuff for 19.04 though
<lynorian> while not confusing 18.10 users
<lynorian> then the whole data loss happened
<lynorian> and today I am working on k3b more
<lynorian> that is it for me
<wxl> ok thanks again!
<wxl> anyone else left or should i go?
<lynorian> I don't think anyone else is here
<lubot> <kc2bez> I think it is you wxl.
<wxl> ok i only really have stuff from the week before the infrastructure loss
<wxl>  * Could not reproduce bug 1819009 on real hardware or VM (thanks Chris, Dan, Thomas)
<wxl>  * Triaged bug 1804554 - was expired (can't reproduce on VM) but reproducible on real hardware. Still, it's for pure Openbox, so low (thanks Chris, Dan, Hans)
<wxl>  * Triaged bug 1819322 - fixed.
<wxl>  * Tried to figure out why ISOs weren't uploading due to a Trusty ISO missing from the manifest. Turns out someone archived .5 but didn't remove it, so it only affected some flavors.
<wxl>  * Worked to further confirm bug 1797665 (thanks Dan, Thomas)
<ubot93> Bug 1819009 in lxterminal (Ubuntu) "Terminal-Emulator shows no prompt when (console) program finished" [Undecided, Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1819009
<ubot93> Bug 1804554 in lxqt-session (Ubuntu) "18.10: lubuntu sddm crashes with openbox session" [Low, Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1804554
<ubot93> Bug 1819322 in qterminal (Ubuntu) "QTerminal doesn't start after update" [Undecided, Fix Released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1819322
<ubot93> Bug 1797665 in trojita (Ubuntu) "segfault when repeatedly sorting" [Medium, Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1797665
<wxl> jeez what's up with the bot?
<wxl> there it goes
<kc2bez> The bridge was slow too.
<wxl> there's also someone else who has popped up on bug 1782984 and i need to get them to further confirm, but i'm still convinced it's a gtk2 bug.. which makes me want to not even bother because LXDE is probably never going to get gtk3 compliant.. at least not before the next api breaking gtk update comes uot XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> in that case, carry on, my wayward son. there'll be peace when you are don …], Thanks dude
<ubot93> Bug 1782984 in pcmanfm (Ubuntu) "PCManFM crashes frequently  on Lubuntu 18.04" [Undecided, Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1782984
<wxl> incidentially the bug has kind of become a great way to promote LXQt X'''D
<wxl> and that's about it for me
<kc2bez> Thanks for everything wxl
<wxl> i don't want to say anything due to fear of jinxing but i should have some free time soon so should see a little more from me
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> incidentially the bug has kind of become a great way to promote LXQt X'''D], Actually that's one of the things why I was interested in 18.10 at the beginning
<wxl> @HMollerCl as i said on the bug, trying to make it GTK3 compliant is essentially what compelled PCMan to do a Qt port because he found that compared to GTK3, Qt was actually better at resource usage.. so this is an important thing to remember when people complain about Qt versus GTK2. 
<lubot> <HMollerCl> There was a question in the Spanish group about Wayland in lubuntu. Are there answers?
<guiverc> apologies to everyone, I just realized it's friday.. i didn't have anything to say anyway, but sorry for my belated..
<wxl> @HMollerCl https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt/issues/10
<ubot93> Issue 10 in lxqt/lxqt "Wayland support" [Open]
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: long thread
<wxl> guiverc: no prob. i know you've been doing bug stuff and it's been appreciated.
<wxl> @HMollerCl indeed
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://secure.phabricator.com/book/phabricator/article/conduit_edit/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> there is an api
<wxl> DrewRWx: do you have any insight on lxqt/wayland?
<wxl> @HMollerCl that's a good sign then! 
<lubot> <HMollerCl> tasks seems more doable
<lubot> <HMollerCl> in the wiki I haven't found a concrete structure that would be easy to parse all of them
<wxl> well 50% is better than 0
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://github.com/enckse/phabricator-tools  this might be usefull for backups
<wxl> ^^^ @teward001
#lubuntu-devel 2019-03-22
<lubot> <HMollerCl> iamges are gone
<lubot> <HMollerCl> So, I can easily parse tasks, but I don't have the time to investigate how the api works
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I know there can be loaded as json
<lubot> <HMollerCl> likde this https://secure.phabricator.com/book/phabricator/article/conduit_edit/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but how to connect, to phab to load this files is something I don't have the time to do it.
<lubot> <teward001> @HMollerCl wxl: As Phab is in an LXD container once we're 'satisfied' with the configuration a weekly 'copy' job is going to run that will copy the *entire* Phab instance's container from the system it's now on over to three LXD instances I mantain as 'backups' - this way we have full data copies rather than having to rely on the ph
<lubot> abricator specific toolsets, we'll just ahve the 'full system containers' copied over.
<lubot> <teward001> that way instead of having to redeploy Phab and then redeploy the data to it, we just copy the container over, turn it on, and "everything works" again
<lubot> <teward001> it's an LXD approach to backups :P
<lubot> <teward001> but so far has worked for my LXD clusters at large (15+ containers and counting!)
<lubot> <teward001> this also works if we want to spin a second dedicated 'backup' system as well
<lubot> <teward001> because we can just `lxc copy lubuntu-main:... local:` to copy from the 'main' server back down to a backup server, and vice versa.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> What's lxd?
<lubot> <acheronuk> @HMollerCl [What's lxd?], https://linuxcontainers.org/lxd/introduction/
<lubot> <teward001> ^ we're using lxd containers :P
<lubot> <teward001> which was Simon's suggestion :P
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Aaa, OK thanks!
<lubot> <teward001> so while the 'host' system has a single IP address
<lubot> <teward001> that system has an nginx instance that actually handles the SSL certs, etc.
<lubot> <teward001> and hands off to the 'backend' containers for phab, etc.
<lubot> <teward001> but each actual *service* sits independent of each other within their own containers so as not to 'pollute' the host system's libraries, etc.
<lubot> <teward001> but that also means we can independently move thes ervices to other servers without having to do a from-scratch deployment :P
<lubot> <teward001> I DO have to ask stgraber how to live-migrate though, we've got a couple of headaches with regards to LXD and the snap where live migration doesn't work anymore...
<lubot> alex linux was added by: alex linux
#lubuntu-devel 2019-03-23
<lynorian> I was suprised to learn k3b has a save to project option but it currently is not adding the extension to the end I should file it against k3b but this might be an lxqt problem.
 * lynorian filed  bug 1821433 
<ubot93> Bug 1821433 in k3b (Ubuntu) "On Lubuntu 19.04 K3b does nto add extension to save a file." [Undecided, New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1821433
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @lynorian [<lynorian> I was suprised to learn k3b has a save to project option but it curre …], Remember we have similar issue with openoffice
<lubot> <HMollerCl> OpenOffice doesn't add extension when using lo-KDE5
<lubot> <HMollerCl> In KDE it does because KDE handles it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I was meaning libreoffice (not oo)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Bug 1812101
<tsimonq2> All of the repositories we once hosted are back on Phabricator.
<tsimonq2> That includes all of our packaging.
<tsimonq2> It's all back.
<kc2bez> Thank you @tsimonq2 your work is appreciated.
<tsimonq2> No problem :D
<tsimonq2> wxl: You're now a part of the Development Team in Phab.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I have the html backup parsed
<lubot> <HMollerCl> But don't understand how it should be loaded
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [But don't understand how it should be loaded], Into rst format
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [Into rst format], Are you sure? Conduit api says it's json https://secure.phabricator.com/book/phabricator/article/conduit_edit/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ohhh
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Use this: https://github.com/disqus/python-phabricator
#lubuntu-devel 2019-03-24
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [We are working on getting it back. The repositories aren't set in phab yet eithe …], So can you list the steps I need to take to get it set up again for packaging.
<lubot> <acheronuk> https://www.falkon.org/2019/03/19/falkon-310-released/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [Use this: https://github.com/disqus/python-phabricator], reading it get into this method "maniphest.edit" https://secure.phabricator.com/conduit/method/maniphest.edit/ it says: "OAuth Scope    OAuth clients may never call this method. "
#lubuntu-devel 2020-03-16
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3fd049e4e5b2: Update multimonitor-extended.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3fd049e4e5b2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd0ab3b8e519b: Copy wrong screenshot to correct one made a small error] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd0ab3b8e519b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb64c69cb3e6b: Update obconf-titlebar.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb64c69cb3e6b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb7f924889352: Update openbox-config.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb7f924889352
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL95296ec1ddb7: Update obconf-font.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL95296ec1ddb7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8d85ef47d6bc: update obconf-windows.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8d85ef47d6bc
<jphilips> hi all. i'm part of the marketing team for xubuntu and wanted to get in contact with someone on the similar team for lubuntu
<lubot> <aptghetto> @ericadams @profetik777 @tsimonq2 ^^^
<lubot> <profetik777> ello jphilips
<jphilips> hi profetik777
<lubot> <profetik777> whats up?
<jphilips> was curious what lubuntu's marketing plans are for iso testing and bug hunting, so that we can coordinate our efforts
<lubot> <profetik777> Sounds like a neat idea. I'm still new to the team so I'm stil learning what we have and don't have in place for that type of communication blasts.
<jphilips> visited the lubuntu website and see it is on all the social media platforms, which is great
<lubot> <profetik777> was there something specific you had in mind beyond social media outlets? Also, what was the main benefit of coordinating? Just curious.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7edd938d3162: Update power_management.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7edd938d3162
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL666d287b49c3: update lidwatcher.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL666d287b49c3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb17e2364f5a9: update power_management.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb17e2364f5a9
<jphilips> profetik777: wanted to brainstorm with the team to see what can be done to improve the awareness of the release and people's contribution to it
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL42c256ba1c9d: Update sesionsettings-basic.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL42c256ba1c9d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2899ac65573c: Update default-app-tabs.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2899ac65573c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL87b11ac258d5: update user-directories-tab.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL87b11ac258d5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALacd8ed9ac03b: Update session_settings.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALacd8ed9ac03b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALfae76c9abf10: update lxqt-session-advanced.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfae76c9abf10
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL299d64aeeead: Update users_and_groups.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL299d64aeeead
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALcf4b30796d30: Update users-groups-general-prop.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALcf4b30796d30
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf69f582926e0: Update users-groups-group-prop.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf69f582926e0
#lubuntu-devel 2020-03-17
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL32a078e6ee61: Update user-groups-prop-advanced.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL32a078e6ee61
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL26d9aa5ac270: Update user_groups_gropustab.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL26d9aa5ac270
<lubot> paddy7x was added by: paddy7x
<lubot> <paddy7x> Hi
<lubot> <paddy7x> Can I get Lubuntu help?
<lubot> <paddy7x> I’m a newbie
<lubot> <paddy7x> (Photo, 1276x956) https://i.imgur.com/0wmbZmi.jpg
<lubot> <paddy7x> (Photo, 1276x956) https://i.imgur.com/2EQhXwn.jpg
<lubot> <paddy7x> (Photo, 1276x956) https://i.imgur.com/7kylavO.jpg
<lubot> <paddy7x> I’ve searched all over the Net for help but haven’t had much luck
<lubot> <paddy7x> I’m a windows user and want to try and learn Linux
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @paddy7x [I’m a windows user and want to try and learn Linux], It seems that either the download was not successful or the recording failed, can you record it again and try?
<lubot> <N0um3n0> You have support Channel for this questions
<lubot> <N0um3n0> https://t.me/joinchat/DH6s1ELAZuugqvFu0kbjjg
<lubot> <paddy7x> Thanks
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3bdf6a89e005: Update htop.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3bdf6a89e005
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7f5f06e04cbc: update htop-setup.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7f5f06e04cbc
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL247c4c9b4471: Fix indentation of snap building] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL247c4c9b4471
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5850e3ac737c: Update qterminal.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5850e3ac737c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0c78a6fcfecf: Update qterminal-drop.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0c78a6fcfecf
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALda1366e02ef2: Update qterminal-font.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALda1366e02ef2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe15538c44850: update qterminalprefrences.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe15538c44850
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL908561e83c77: Update qterminal-pref-behavior] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL908561e83c77
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbc000b466d17: Update qterminal-shortcuts.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbc000b466d17
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7d42c0692439: Update qterminal-drop-pref.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7d42c0692439
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> (Photo, 860x389) https://i.imgur.com/xDcjX4h.jpg In regards to lubuntu.net - Okay, so it's registered in Asia. Give me some time, I'm going to see what I can do to either have the site removed or at least get a warning on it. Their SSL certificate is technically invalid since they're operating under false pretenses.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @TheLimeRunner [<reply to image>], Whatever you can do, you have the full support of the Lubuntu Council
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We've been trying for YEARS
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> I'm going to try contacting their registrar and certificate authorities directly. It's a malicious site, period.
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> Worse comes to worst I'll try and see how much they'd be willing to part with it for, and just buy the damn domain name.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks. If you end up buying it, if the price is reasonable, Lubuntu can reimburse you for it
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> Good to know, thanks! I'll see what I can do. I find it odd that Canonical wasn't able to get it with all their mite.
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> At least they do link to the official website for their downloads!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @TheLimeRunner [Good to know, thanks! I'll see what I can do. I find it odd that Canonical wasn' …], Yeah, that was interesting to me too
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> Nvm I figured out why it still exists, they own the copyright to "Lubuntu"
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> Canonical does not.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @TheLimeRunner [Nvm I figured out why it still exists, they own the copyright to "Lubuntu"], Wrong
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Canonical owns the copyright for the Lubuntu mark
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> For the mark, but for the actual name too?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That's a good question
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Canonical owns the Ubuntu name
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> Yeah, but are they willing to shift their weight for it?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm not sure
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> The website itself is registered and hosted in Asia so it's not like a DMCA will actually do anything even if they did.
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> Interesting little web this is.
<wxl> @TheLimeRunner https://www.tmdn.org/tmview/get-detail?st13=EM500000017893362&lang=en
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> Okay, so it's trademarked to Canonical which makes it an ICANN violation.
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> Canonical needs to submit a DMCA copyright request to have it taken down and file a complaint with ICANN.
<wxl> we've already asked all this and never heard much back from them. i don't know if anything actually occurred or not.
<wxl> they did bother to get the trademark, though.
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> OMG
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> They copyrighted it without a TM?
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> Registrar: NameCheap, Inc. … Registrar IANA ID: 1068 … Registrar Abuse Contact Email: abuse@namecheap.com … Registrar Abuse Contact Phone: +1.6613102107
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> Without a TM is is diecy because the EU copyright may not be recognized in whatever Asian country it's registered in. Still, since they DO own the copy right, they SHOULD be able to get it from the registrar if that registrar wants to maintain good standing with ICANN
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> The TM doesn't matter as much since the product in question isn't being used for commercial gain.
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> Since I am not a rep of Canonical, nor authorized to act on their behalf I can't do too much with the registrar. But I see no reason why Canonical would have an issue reporting the abuse of their copyright to them.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: there you go. go bug legal.
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> Oof the starting offer to submit for bidding on it is a minimum of $199. Why does everyone register their domains for so long? Register it for a year and live on the edge like the rest ofus.
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> @tsimonq2 But for real but legal, Canonical has a legal copy right to the Lubuntu name. That's probably going to be the easiest way tbh. It doesn't expire for 2 years. I'll set it on my watch list to buy if it does become expired.
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> The real question is though, why continue to pay for the domain and hosting to a project you're not actually associated with? Seems like a waste to me.
<wxl> because the owner ie one of the original two co-founders
<wxl> and it probably feels good to stroke his ego
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> I'd stroke their ego but I lost my last set of tweezers 😂
#lubuntu-devel 2020-03-18
<guiverc2> qa install on box; twice today it's reported me as brisbane AU (same time zone, but not melbourne).   `wethr` on this primary box reports me as Melbourne
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL30dee488963b: Update nm-tray-conninfo.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL30dee488963b
<lubot> Rudra Saraswat was added by: Rudra Saraswat
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Lubuntu of Raspberry Pi 19.10, building image.
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> I hope everyone appreciates the idea since have started working on it.
<The_LoudSpeaker> Actually, We discussed this sometime back. @kc2bez and occationally me have been testing lubuntu-desktop on 19.10 ubunut server images. 
<The_LoudSpeaker> we are both busy so we could actually use a hand
<guiverc2> FYI: I've a r.pi.2 b+ I can test on, and thank you @Rudra Saraswat
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Thanks...
<The_LoudSpeaker> I have a Pi 3b. You might want to take a look at https://phab.lubuntu.me/T27 @rs2009
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Medium, Open] Get Raspberry Pi images on the official infrastructure: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T27
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> No updates since Xenial, though, have there been?
<The_LoudSpeaker> I don't think so.
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Yup, so we need to generate them. Am going to create separate disk images for both 32-bit and 64-bit (since I have an RPI 3B & 4B)
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> I'm currently outdoors and will return home soon in an hour or two. I luckily carried my laptop out and am trying to gather as much information as possible. I will give an update soon. Please do not hesitate to ask. I will respond now, since I do have a computer right now outdoors
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Returned and am now developing it.
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> :)
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> 😀
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> If I build it, would anyone vounlanteer to
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Am working on Focal too
#lubuntu-devel 2020-03-19
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6e3613d59eaf: Update vlc-pref-hotkeys.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6e3613d59eaf
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf92eb4db74c6: Update vlc-customize-toolbar.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf92eb4db74c6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9d86a16555c0: Update vlc-plugin-extension.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9d86a16555c0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL66571be8dc7c: Update equalizer.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL66571be8dc7c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL236ef8ccca78: Update vlc-compressor.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL236ef8ccca78
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8e37e3bed44e: Update vlc-synchronization.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8e37e3bed44e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL91bbe65ad163: update pavucontrol-playback.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL91bbe65ad163
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4d41be34cccd: Update pavucontrol-qt.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4d41be34cccd
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0572d5c34f41: Update pavucontrol-input.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0572d5c34f41
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5f774594829b: Update pavucontrol-config.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5f774594829b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL566c027a6cce: Add screenshot for pavucontrol-recording.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL566c027a6cce
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Rudra Saraswat, [19.03.20 10:14] … Lubuntu of Raspberry Pi 4 is not working with sddm/lightdm. Only gdm3 is working.
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Lubuntu of Raspberry Pi 4 is not working with sddm/lightdm. Only gdm3 is working.
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Thus, am building with gdm3 rather than sddm.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL70d3a86d5b7a: Update ark general pref screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL70d3a86d5b7a
<Kamilion> Getting some weird behavior from openbox on the most recent daily
<Kamilion> keeps intercepting rightclicks and opening a menu under the desktop root window/background
<Kamilion> if I logout I can briefly see the open menu as pcmanfm quits
<Kamilion> or I can kill openbox and lose window decorations, and things return to normalish
<guiverc> @Rudra Saraswat I believe this is a better room for your build talk instead of #lubuntu (support room), we're all on different timezones and busy with real life & other stuff most of the time, but thanks for update.
<guiverc> Kamilion, is that logging into Lubuntu (session) or Openbox? on Lubuntu daily?
 * Kamilion shrugs
<Kamilion> I don't recall having to log in.
<guiverc> Kamilion, if you don't know what I mean, it's likely Lubuntu (auto logs in!) ; can you please confirm 20.04 daily?
<Kamilion> yes.
<Kamilion> would you like the sha256? :P
<Kamilion> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/20200318/
<guiverc> nah & thanks.   (I had to confirm it wasn't 18.04.5 daily or another one)
<Kamilion> No, focal.
<Kamilion> only bisection point at the moment is febuary 20th's daily
<Kamilion> I can try the build from the 17th.
<Kamilion> but I don't have any of the dailys in between on hand.
<guiverc> Kamilion, you're asking beyond my skillset, a dev needs to read & help/direct you.  Thanks for testing & update though.
<Kamilion> I suppose you're new here?
<Kamilion> I don't recall seeing your nick here before, offhand
<Kamilion> but I stopped paying much attention after this telegram spambot
<guiverc> been in the room a ~couple of years, been far longer in other rooms..
<Kamilion> ah, welcome to lubuntu then, heh
<Kamilion> thanks for helping out
<Kamilion> huh, your launchpad profile indicates I *should* be familiar with you
<Kamilion> anyway, walter or simon or somebody should take a look and see if openbox's config needs fixing. The user-apparent behavior is the GUI stops responding to mouseclicks unless you know some kung-fu like hitting super or alt+space a few times to trick openbox into switching to the window decoration option menu instead of it's own.
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> t.me/lubunturpidev
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Telegram Channel for RPI Development
<Kamilion> Last I knew, our raspberry pi images were being generation as a gift by the ubuntu-mate maintainer, flexiondotorg/Martin Wimpress, you should probably speak to him about the scripts that already worked with bionic.
<guiverc> Kamilion, thanks, I started testing in 18.10 cycle (so less than 2 years currently) but thanks :)
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Contacting wimpress
<Kamilion> ahhh, okay, yeah, I'm usually only around for the LTS cycle
<Kamilion> so we've just missed eachother, *grin*
<Kamilion> I've maintained a spin of lubuntu + xen since about 2012ish
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Ah nice...
<Kamilion> this openbox issue has cropped up at least since 2015 in various forms
<Kamilion> bionic seemed to have it fixed up
<Kamilion> didn't really poke around in eoan, but my last ISO builds from feb 20th on focal didn't seem to demonstrate the issue either
<Kamilion> so I think it's managed to creep back in, in the last month, somewhere
<Kamilion> other than that, been quite solid
<guiverc> if you have a bug report for it (historical) I'd suggest commenting there, or possibly creating one    big  :)  @ solid
<Kamilion> Nope, and no repro either. Not sure what is even causing it other than some brief hints that I'm using my intuition to chase after many years of papercuts experiences on lubuntu
<guiverc> the main issue I'm aware of with openbox is obmenu (I think it is, don't quote me on that) which is python2 (again don't quote me)
<Kamilion> but it happened with my respun ISO, which had the following packages purged: zram-config, and the following added: xen, ipxe, iftop, iotop, synaptic, gedit, gnome-disk-utility, falkon, dc3dd, x2goserver, ipmitool, nwipe, sdparm, tmux, lsscsi, sg3-utils, jq, screen, byobu, sysdig, lxterminal, gnome-terminal, nmap, ifupdown, supervisor, and smartmontools.
<Kamilion> and then I went to the daily I built it from, and it occured there too.
<Kamilion> Ahh! okay, that's actually a good lead, but odd, since I don't think I even have python2-minimal
<Kamilion> lemme check, I think xen might have drug py2 back in, that might have been it
<Kamilion> nope, no python2
<Kamilion> probably why xen choked on my febuary build
<Kamilion> but yeah, obmenu sounds familiar, I'll go sniffing around it's config
<Kamilion> since I was a fluxbox user long ago
<guiverc> lubuntu doesn't use it (obmenu), but I recall discussion here, and have seen support requests about it (on 20.04 & not working..)
 * Kamilion nods
<Kamilion> sounds at least like a lead I can try following
<Kamilion> and one of the quirks of it, I don't think it happens in virtualbox, vmware, kvm, or qemu.
<Kamilion> and if it's my ISO, I can x2go in without running into it either
<Kamilion> so it's some kind of race condition somewhere
<Kamilion> also, if I log out and log in a few time, I can get a session that it doesn't occur with
<Kamilion> not sure if it's because the livecd user now has populated configuration files, or what
<Kamilion> looked at the menu.xml and the various rc files, nothing jumped out at me
<Kamilion> but so far I've hit it on three systems, all three of them with "amd" graphics (but oddly, of all generations. amdgpu (ryzen 2400G), radeonhd (5400HD), and ragexl (Supermicro X9DRW-iF+ BMC)
<Kamilion> think it might occur on mga (matrox G200 / Supermicro H8SCM-F BMC) as well, but I'll have to check.
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> SDDM doesn't work on Raspberry Pi.
<Kamilion> put the log on https://paste.ubuntu.com/
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Problem is, there isn't any log. It doesn't show any errors, but does not start up.
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> The log is completely empty.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Rudra Saraswat [Problem is, there isn't any log. It doesn't show any errors, but does not start …], Is the service enabled?
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Yup, it is
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Give us the status of the systemd service
<lubot> <tsimonq2> `sudo systemctl status sddm`
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Yup, I've verified.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> systemd itself should have logs. I've never had to look for them
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Rudra Saraswat [Yup, I've verified.], Doesn't mean the output won't help
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Is it enabled and running?
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Yup, it is
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Does update-alternatives show it as the default DM?
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Yup
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Are you absolutely 100% sure both of those are true?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Again, give us a pastebin of the status command
<lubot> <tsimonq2> As verbose as you can get it
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> I tried linking the default X DM using 'ln', but no changes
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Yup, am sharing
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Okay
<Kamilion> AHA! I think I see what's going on.
<Kamilion> this is terrifying in a way.
<Kamilion> openbox's menu is opening below pcmanfm-qt --desktop
<Kamilion> I can reproduce it almost repeatably now by just rapidly right clicking on the desktop until I don't get a menu anymore
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Now, a couple of system errors are popping up. I'll reinstall and share. Showing as though user isn't admin. Some sort of a mess.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Kamilion [<Kamilion> I can reproduce it almost repeatably now by just rapidly right clicki …], Is it reproducible on a fresh install?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Rudra Saraswat [Now, a couple of system errors are popping up. I'll reinstall and share. Showing …], Okay
<Kamilion> so pcmanfm-qt lost the click, and it fell through to openbox, who pops it's menu under the root background (somehow) and then that looks like the mouse is stuck and unclickable, since now pcmanfm-qt --desktop is accepting clicks again.
<Kamilion> not even on an install dude, just the liveiso
<Kamilion> now I'm starting to wonder if it did happen on my febuary ISO and I just never managed to run into it
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Flashing the ISO
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Kamilion [<Kamilion> not even on an install dude, just the liveiso], Ouchhh
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Steps to repro again?
<Kamilion> right click the desktop rapidly until you do not get pcmanfm-qt's rightclick menu
<Kamilion> trying the feb 19th daily iso now to see if the same thing happens there
<Kamilion> last one I have on hand before the two in current/pending
<Kamilion> Nope, right clicking as fast as I can
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks Kamilion
<Kamilion> sure
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Can you also try Debian Sid or Fedora? If it's also broken there, we can blame upstream
<Kamilion> netinst sid, I guess?
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Any
<Kamilion> "any"? The debian wiki says "there are no 'unstable' full CD or DVD images."
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Yup
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Was just checking and found it
<Kamilion> so the only way I can think of to get it directly is via netinst.
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Yup
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> :)
<Kamilion> so, which any is one option?
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Sorry
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> My mistake
<Kamilion> no worries, easy mistake to make for someone not already familiar with debian's quirks
<Kamilion> armbian keeps me on my toes lol
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> :)
<Kamilion> huh, now I can't even reproduce it at all on this boot
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Wish there was live
<Kamilion> that wouldn't be difficult.
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> :)
<Kamilion> I have one of those cheap chinese HDMI capture dongles, and discord does group screenshares
<Kamilion> er, oh, right, you're telegram, not discord
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Don't worry, I'm on Discord too
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Will connect
<Kamilion> grabbed unstable's 3-14 mini.iso
<Kamilion> oh, also, I just noticed, trying to run the lubuntu installer from the desktop asks what to do with the desktop file.
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> What!! Another bug!!
<Kamilion> ... of course
<Kamilion> lubuntu's full of them, don't kid yourself.
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Yup...was just shocked when I saw so many bugs in a day
<Kamilion> most of them are "papercuts" or harmless
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Yup, but this one is SERIOUS
<Kamilion> not really?
<Kamilion> gio set path/to/installer.desktop -t string metadata::trust "true"
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Hmm...
<Kamilion> agaida already 'fixed' it in the past
<Kamilion> but it's really an upstream quirk.
<Kamilion> https://github.com/lxqt/pcmanfm-qt/issues/754
<ubot93> Issue 754 in lxqt/pcmanfm-qt "set/unset file trust from command line" [Closed]
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Yup
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Hmm...
<Kamilion> I'm already familiar with it because it's how I add icons to the desktop for my ISO as well.
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Ahh...
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Now facing another issue on my RPI4B
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Won't get to login after reinstallation
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Sharing a pic...
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/TpNeobT.jpg SOME SORT OF A MESS!!
<Kamilion> Um, honestly, supporting SBCs has been more or less out of scope for lubuntu, since we've only volunteers. flexiondotorg did some reasonable work in that direction, but for the most part, I think you should probably look at armbian's rootfs if you want something reasonably supported.
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Nah, am building, not testing
<Kamilion> it'll be a couple weeks before igor gets to focal.
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Am just reporting bugs that I'm finding while building
<Kamilion> building what, focal?
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Eoan
<Kamilion> ... uh
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Um, I'm not sure if this will be considered since am using Raspberry Pi  Imager
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Quite new, isn't it?
<Kamilion> you... know eoan's only going to be supported until july, right?
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Yup, so am going to test Focal too
<Kamilion> I don't think anyone's doing any development nor accepting any SRUs for eoan, but I could be quite mistaken
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> I'm trying, but not many are interested
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Some are, but not all
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Actually, I've been a fan of the Raspberry Pi since a long time
<Kamilion> um, no, people aren't interested because development frozen.
<Kamilion> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EoanErmine/ReleaseSchedule
<Kamilion> it's really difficult to actually convince the release team you need an SRU post-release.
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Yup...
<Kamilion> I don't even see lubuntu in the list.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Kamilion [<Kamilion> gio set path/to/installer.desktop -t string metadata::trust "true"], That's fixed already in the ISOs
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Yup...
<Kamilion> as of which daily?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> A while ago
<Kamilion> 17ths or 18ths?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That's a regression if that's a thing again
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I believe that was casper
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Well, it's been my goal to build software for the Raspberry Pi to make it behave like a desktop
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> I'm wondering how to stop unattended-upgr
<Kamilion> dpkg-reconfigure unattended-upgrades
<Kamilion> or apt purge unattended-upgrades
<Kamilion> like zram-config
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Neither command works
<Kamilion> (really wish gnome-disk-utility and kde partition manager knew not to show zram devices; but perhaps that's udisks2's fault)
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> I'm waiting for unattended-upgr to finish, since the installation of lubuntu-desktop itself takes a lot of time.
<Kamilion> then install lxqt-core first
<Kamilion> but eoan stuff belongs in the support channel anyway
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Am doing here since I've found multiple bugs in even Eoan
<Kamilion> also, since you're using pis like desktops, make sure you make use of squid-deb-proxy-client
<Kamilion> really helps when you're installing the same packages over and over
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Yup
<Kamilion> I ported it to python3 since it seems like few other people use it
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Ahh...
<Kamilion> trying to get some updates to wajig upstreamed now too
<Kamilion> get aptitude from depends to recommends
<Kamilion> but I don't think apt 2.0 will make it into focal
<Kamilion> think they'll stick with 1.9
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Sad...
<Kamilion> not really.
<Kamilion> it was past the feature freeze when it was released.
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Ahh...
<Kamilion> That's just how the mechanism is set to work. Same reason eoan won't be touched.
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Yup
<Kamilion> i got loads of fixes I'd like, but most of them are out of scope for focal's freezes
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> You were right, the package was very useful
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> It generally takes an hour to finish, but the installation finished in a minute's time
<Kamilion> you'll need to choose one node to run 'squid-deb-proxy' on. The rest will locate it automatically via avahi.
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Hmm...
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> :)
<Kamilion> but once the packages are cached, yeah, it turns 35 minutes of waiting for downloads into "WOW, 24 megabytes per second... *nervous laugh*"
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Configuring the desktop, will then share the ISO
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> 😄
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> :)
<Kamilion> as far as I know though, lxqt is in good shape on armbian buster, so as far as buggy arm64 packages, I'm not aware of any directly.
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Ahh...
<Kamilion> and the rootfs images tend to work on most of the ARM7+ SBCs by nature of linaro's baselines, which canonical partnered with long ago for ARM/AArch64 support.
<Kamilion> armbian supports plenty of boards, the only real difference is the bootloader partition and the kernel image.
<Kamilion> as an example, I've been busy trying to get bionic and focal to work on the pinepone's allwinner a64
<Kamilion> more or less, everything works (and better than ubport's 16.04 versions, ugggh)
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> By the way, another bug
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/DFr8PtE.jpg
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Gets stuck here
<Kamilion> try ttyS0 as it says.
<Kamilion> or check your console option in the kernel commandline.
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> It has now started on tty2, but SDDM won't start (on the RPI)
<Kamilion> pastebin the logs.
<Kamilion> use pastebinit if you have to.
<Kamilion> it should already be installed as lubuntu-desktop recommends/depends on it
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Clicked the picture
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Had to install it seperately, but still does not work
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Uh, I included —no-install-recommends
<Kamilion> ah, welcome to "if it breaks, you get to keep both pieces"
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/WyF9HaH.jpg
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Hmm...
<Kamilion> okay, well, how about the display server log.
<Kamilion> pastebinit.
<Kamilion> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/k67CwxdQt5/
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Hmm...
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Turns out, xinit wasn't installed
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Dunno if it is required
<Kamilion> i'd suggest installing 'lxqt-core' with it's recommendations, before installing lubuntu-desktop without recommends.
<Kamilion> the former will pull in all the desktop GUI packages, the latter will skip all the apps in Reccomends
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Ahh... Will try that
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Currently installing xinit, which in turn is installing all the missed applications...
<Kamilion> i've previously asked for a lubuntu-server package, but simon's consistantly pushed back; and eventually just got rid of all the other meta packages other than lubuntu-desktop for focal. So I understand his direction; but I just don't agree with it.
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Me too...
<Kamilion> I don't really want the bundled desktop apps (especally libreoffice's girth)
<Kamilion> that's okay though, I know I'm in the minority of developer-users.
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> I also don't like them
<Kamilion> they're for all the normal people that just want to use a computer for documents and such
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Yup...
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> I'm just including them so that newbies do not get angry
<Kamilion> so I'm totally fine with them being part of the ISO defaults
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Yup...
<Kamilion> and if I want a minimal lubuntu, I just install ubuntu-server, apt install lxqt-core, then apt install --no-recommends lubuntu-desktop
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Yup...
<Kamilion> you will get bitten if you don't do at least one package with normal recommends during the xorg install though
<Kamilion> any desktop environment is enough, doesn't have to be lubuntu
<Kamilion> even just installing weston + xwayland
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Yup... Am just using LXQT since this is related to Lubuntu
<Kamilion> --no-recommends should only be used if you know what you're doing.
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Yup
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> It turns out that Lubuntu is bloated, rather that being minimal
<Kamilion> meh, that's in the eye of the beholder
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> It downloaded 4GBs whole
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> :)
<Kamilion> for me, lubuntu's quite minimal, as I use TORAM=Yes on machines with 128GB
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Kamilion [<Kamilion> meh, that's in the eye of the beholder], +1
<Kamilion> for someone with a thinkpad t420 and 2GB of ram, it's getting rather chubby
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Rudra Saraswat [It downloaded 4GBs whole], It's 2020
<Kamilion> and those are the folks that lubuntu is targeting
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> But on a Raspberry Pi with 8GB of SD sorage
<Kamilion> RAM, dude, not storage.
<Kamilion> Lubuntu used to be the go-to besides xubuntu for machines with 1GB to 2GB of ram -- worked great, ate about 200MB and didn't need swap.
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Storage really... (download size is more than RAM)
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Yup
<Kamilion> storage size doesn't really matter though -- a 64GB SD is $10
<Kamilion> and that works even with a 2003 Acer Aspire
<Kamilion> low ram is what really puts the screws to a lubuntu install.
<Kamilion> 1GB just isn't enough anymore.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We still have the lowest RAM usage of all the flavors
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Xubuntu has lowest
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Now...
<Kamilion> ubuntu-server or ubuntu-core has the lowest, quit kidding around
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Mine is the 4GB variant o the RPI4
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> No, in terms of Desktop, not Server
<Kamilion> but yeah, xubuntu, mate, and lubuntu are all pretty much equal
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Xubuntu has the lowest memory footprint
<Kamilion> it's harder to notice with lubuntu since pcmanfm-qt is running as the desktop wallpaper engine, so it's always in memory
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Yup
<Kamilion> opening a file manager doesn't really use more ram due to kernel samepage merging
<Kamilion> versus xubuntu, everything you do consumes more ram
<Kamilion> so it's sort of unfair to compare
<Kamilion> plus, TORAM=Yes changes the whole system behavior
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Yup
<Kamilion> and lubuntu becomes REALLY instant and snappy
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Yup... :)
<Kamilion> something you just are not going to be able to do unless you've got a 4GB pi, and few people want to shell out $55 for broadcom's overpriced offering.
<Kamilion> amlogic's a better choice for a 4GB SBC
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Hmm...
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Luckily have got one
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> @Kamilion [<Kamilion> amlogic's a better choice for a 4GB SBC], Yup
<Kamilion> but the rockchips are gaining ground
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Yup...
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Quite cheap, aren't they!
<Kamilion> in both meanings
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Hmm...
<Kamilion> but I refuse to give broadcom money after how they treated hardkernel on the odroid-pi
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Yup...
<Kamilion> if broadcom is picky enough to refuse a customer purchase of 10k units, they don't deserve my money either
<Kamilion> plus their long anti-linux history
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Yup...
<Kamilion> I'm happy they decided to play with the community for the vc4 though. They're changing for the better, and if they keep it up, I might even consider paying for a pi5.
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Hmm...
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Generally, they operate like a company
<Kamilion> whom?
<Kamilion> broadcom? or the raspberry pi foundation?
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Broadcm
<Kamilion> two separate entities, with different interests.
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Hmm...
<Kamilion> though the foundation has a bunch of ex-broadcom employees, which is how they got the chip deals.
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Yup...
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Am testing Lubuntu now
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Just booted
<Kamilion> anyway, I oughta shut up before we spam up the development log with support discussion.
<Kamilion> take it to #lubuntu-offtopic if you wish to continue.
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> I don't... Want to work now
 * Kamilion goes back to beating on focal
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Am installing lxqt-core now
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Rudra Saraswat [Xubuntu has the lowest memory footprint], No actually. We're under all others by about 100 MB. We did the math
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Ah...
<guiverc> Can a dev (wxl, tsimonq2 kc2bez etc) sometime peruse https://discourse.lubuntu.me/t/20-04-daily-testing-calamares-alongside-failed/834  (a number of failures are recorded in comments only & I don't have capacity to evaluate; yeah probably already seen but making sure..)
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> But with LXQT, it must have increased
<Kamilion> no, decreased with lxqt compared to lxde
<Kamilion> we're not at feature parity either
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Ah, I thought it must have increased!
<Kamilion> still a few things pcmanfm supports but pcmanfm-qt does not
<guiverc> @Rudra Saraswat, in my x86 (19.04 testing) Lubuntu with LXQt performed better than Xubuntu on pentium M/1gb ram; GTK3 porting increased ram used by Xubuntu
<Kamilion> and using plugins will bloat any desktop enviroment
<Kamilion> such as the pcmanfm git plugin
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Ah
<Kamilion> guiverc: phoronix benchmark?
<Kamilion> or just gut observation feel?
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Yeah?
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> I guess it must be a benchmark, because it does feel to be bloated
<Kamilion> no, i mean, a benchmark is needed to be able to compare directly, gut observation doesn't really qualify since it's not directly objective
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Yup
<guiverc> Kamilion, just observations; I noted first MATE slow down on thinkpad t43 I still use, then Xubuntu as it moved to GTK3... Expected same with 18.10 LXQt testing, but nope it was good.
<Kamilion> what about xorg?
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Yeah?
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> What about xorg?
<Kamilion> quite a few things have changed during the last two development cycles
<Kamilion> GLamour and pixman have both learned new tricks with shader accelerations
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Yup
<Kamilion> some of which has also reduced memory usage (as long as you have a GPU with dedicated memory)
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Yup, I do
<Kamilion> lots of updates in mesa, less things fall back to software emulation now
<Kamilion> especally for i810 and older intels
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Yup
<Kamilion> so it's hard to tell if it's actually "lubuntu" that has improved in performance, QT becoming more optimized with 5.1x improvements, lxqt having less code than lxde, or the lower level system is operating smoother. xorg/mesa/dri/drm/kernel...
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Yup, really confusing
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Nowadays, people imagine the inner system to be faster
<Kamilion> I mean, lubuntu's gone from basically unusable in january to much better here in march on the pinephone, just due to the kernel improvements with the mali
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> (Talking about newbies only)
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Yup
<Kamilion> er, I mean, on the pinephone
<Kamilion> if you used the binary mali drivers, it was already great performance
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> I know, there are articles about it
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Hmm...
<Kamilion> but then you had trouble updating xorg
<guiverc> Kamilion, my observation was I saw MATE slow down (around 16.04 or whenever it moved), forgot about that, and noted Xubuntu slowing somehwhat that eventually reminded me of MATE & yes it's GTK3 movement.  I can't tell differente with Lubuntu LXDE & LXQt (when using appropriate apps), just that it DIDN'T slowdown in switch
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Yup
<Kamilion> yeah, that coincided with mesa picking up support for GL4.x
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> LXDE & LXQT are really confusing
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> The latter being more beautiful
<Kamilion> and GLamour started trying to use it if mesa showed the extension as available, despite many GPUs only supporting GL 3.2 or below, and having to fall back to the slower mesa CPU emulation fallback for certain ops.
<Kamilion> what's confusing about it?
<Kamilion> LXDE is about 12ish years old, and based on the GTK+ toolkit, while lxqt is about 3-4 years oldish, and based on QT5 explicitly (never supported QT4 AFAIK)
<guiverc> LXDE used GTK2 (deprecated) ; Most LXDE devs moved to join RazorQt creating LXQt as new desktop...  GNOME2 switched to Gnome Shell (GTK3) ages ago, MATE ported, xubuntu ported only recently...  Lubuntu switched to LXQt
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> I'm referring to newbies; they do think that LXDE is the same as LXQT, LXQT being more beautiful
<Kamilion> both are ugly as heck if don't have lubuntu's theme
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Yup...
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> I tried them on Debian, and they looked horrible, in reality
<Kamilion> yeah, redwolf put a lot of effort into the lubuntu themes
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Yup
<Kamilion> speaking of themes
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> By the way, are you on Ubuntu Discourse
<Kamilion> @tsimonq2: it's about time to change /usr/share/lubuntu/wallpapers/lubuntu-default-wallpaper.png
<Kamilion> switch to 1910-Lubuntu-logo.png if you have no other choices
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Yup, the background does not match the theme
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Yup
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> They should do something
<Kamilion> http://puu.sh/Fml8X/a79e812756.png
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Yup
<Kamilion> 1910-Lubuntu-logo.png seems to fit the best out of what we already have
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Yup!!
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> :)
<Kamilion> it's rather large though
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> I just don't like the title bar of Lubuntu's applications
<Kamilion> switch your openbox theme then
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Yup, it is
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> I know...
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Not a big issue :)
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> 😀
<Kamilion> lxqt doesn't handle window chrome
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Yup, chrome's is it's own
<Kamilion> no, window chrome
<Kamilion> not google chrome
<Kamilion> the latter was named after the former
<Kamilion> run obconf-qt and you can mess with the Lubuntu Arc theme settings.
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Yup
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Anyways, am testing now
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Let's finish before we get spammed :)
<Kamilion> I really wish the QT terminal widgets didn't suck
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Yup
<Kamilion> libvte's GTK+ only though :<
<Kamilion> no QT equivolent that I've found
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Hmm...
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Yup
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Again a bug found
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> And it's same as last time
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> SDDM does not start
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> :<
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> I think I'll build with GDM, not SDDM
<Kamilion> well, simon was the last one to touch it before focal... lol
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Kamilion [<Kamilion> @tsimonq2: it's about time to change /usr/share/lubuntu/wallpapers/lu …], We have a wallpaper contest that's wrapping up
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Ah
<Kamilion> Oh, alright, wasn't aware of that
<Kamilion> on lubuntu.me or somewhere else?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Discourse
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> discourse.lubuntu.me
<Kamilion> ah
<Kamilion> found it
<Kamilion> one request: for the love of DIMMs, compress the friggin png!
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> :)
<Kamilion> 1910-Lubuntu-logo.png is like 8MB for no reason
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> That's too much!
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Wasting a whole 8MB on a poor man's computer is a shame :)
<Kamilion> http://puu.sh/FmlnF/c21b46d1a4.png
<Kamilion> here's the same image, 686KB
<Kamilion> same PSNR as the 9125KB version.
<Kamilion> same 5120x3200 resolution.
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> They have increased the size for no reason
<Kamilion> no, it's just a massive resolution and saved in 32bit for no reason
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> By size, I meant size of the file
<Kamilion> the resolution isn't even much of a problem -- it looks great on a 4K monitor, in 32bit or 4bit, but 4bit indexed saves a huge amount of memory
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Yup
<Kamilion> but a lot of these contest entries are photos, which are not gonna index as well
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> ...
<Kamilion> ... and none of these really fit lubuntu... *sigh*
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That's in the eye of the beholder
<Kamilion> uh, no, that's in the eye of historical progression, lol
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> :)
<Kamilion> we've never shipped a photographic wallpaper as the default, EVER.
<Kamilion> at most, we've shipped backgrounds with gradient fades
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Hmm...
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Yup
<Kamilion> it's not like I mind either way
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Yup
<Kamilion> but if it's gonna be a photo, it'll be the first thing I reconfigure away
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Yup
<Kamilion> whereas I leave the lubuntu gradient defaults in place
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Back to the point, if you please :)
<Kamilion> because they fit the rest of the lubuntu theme
<lubot> <Rudra Saraswat> Or else, we'll get spammed, just like you said
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> you guys do realise that 500+ msgs in half a day counts as spam.
<Kamilion> dude, you can go to #lubuntu-offtopic
<Kamilion> not you, loudspeaker
<Kamilion> I know you're already there.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 re: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D83 you wanted some changes?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Review] Merge from debian unstable.: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D83
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> or is it good?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I will look
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I think it is the whitespaces but tell me if there's something else.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Alright so taking this from PMs...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker I'll start from where I think is logical then go from there
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> yup!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> listening
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Here's how builds are done...  … mgmt/merger is a dummy job and it's a child job of mgmt/jobgenerator. In Jenkins you can set dependency builds to trigger after a job is successful. The merger job is always successful, so its child jobs are always triggered. Each merger job, e.g. merger_libfm-qt, has child jobs of the format RELEASE_
<lubot> (stable/unstable)_libfm-qt which then downloads the source, puts it in a tarball, uploads it to the PPA, and gets PPA build results
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The only difference between stable and unstable builds are where the orig tarball comes from. stable builds just use uscan to download the latest release. unstable builds use the tip of upstream master, which it wraps up in a tarball
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> okay. makes sense
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The merger job literally does a cascading merge of ubuntu/DEVEL -> ci/stable -> ci/unstable
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> so once libfm-qt is successful, all the dependencies (packages that are dependent on libfm-qt) are also triggered to build?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [so once libfm-qt is successful, all the dependencies (packages that are dependen …], No
<lubot> <tsimonq2> But it should
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That gets tricky though
<lubot> <tsimonq2> For one no-op commit you could end up triggering 50 builds
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> haa. thats correct. I will trigger many builds. So how often does the unstable build run? every few hours or every specified no of commits later?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> *it will
<lubot> <tsimonq2> When a commit is pushed to Phab, iirc, it pokes Lugito which starts the merger job for the package
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The individual stable/unstable jobs aren't automatically started individually
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The merger job is always done first to make sure the branches are up to date
<lubot> <tsimonq2> And then the child jobs, so stable and unstable for all the releases, are triggered
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm going to be honest, like I said, I didn't plan this out before I started writing code and it was done in one sitting. I literally just wanted a working prototype
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'd really love to see a well-architected and well-executed CI rewrite
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Feel free to ask as many questions as you'd like to help you understand how it's currently implemented and why. Then we can work on a new implementation spec, before we actually rewrite it. I want you to have the lead on this though
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [When a commit is pushed to Phab, iirc, it pokes Lugito which starts the merger j …], So here's how it goes: e.g:  I commit to lxqt-globalkeys on phab —> That pokes lugito which starts merger job —> merger job merges ubuntu/focal of the package(where I had just committed) with ci/stable(latest release of globalke
<lubot> ys) and starts to build it, also does same for ci/unstable ?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [So here's how it goes: e.g:  I commit to lxqt-globalkeys on phab —> That pokes l …], Yes
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That's correct
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> the merge doesn't fail coz it is basically adding the debian folder from ubuntu/devel to base upstream tar
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That's not why the merger doesn't fail
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The merger job only works with the packaging Git repos
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The individual tars are made by the child jobs
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [The merger job only works with the packaging Git repos], which git repos exactly? ubuntu/focal and ___?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [which git repos exactly? ubuntu/focal and ___?], ubuntu/focal is merged into ci/stable which is merged into ci/unstable
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If you make a commit to stable, it is only visible on stable and unstable
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If you make a commit to unstable, the other two don't see it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Quite frankly, I like that design
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ahh! yes I can acyually commit to things other than ubuntu/focal na!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> got it.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yeah
<lubot> <kc2bez> @tsimonq2 [Quite frankly, I like that design], +1
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [Quite frankly, I like that design], I too think it is good only. what redesign you are thinking it should have?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The merger jobs are pretty good. I want to figure out how to make the code less hacky and to be able to tie in Harbormaster
<lubot> <tsimonq2> A couple of things...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If we created a new job for each diff, that's fairly wasteful. We also won't have an audit log for it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If we had one like "review" Jenkins job, we'd have to figure out which diff goes for what. That part isn't hard, it's figuring out where to build the sources. If we build it on CI we only get amd64. We can build it on LP but that may mean we get one new PPA for each diff
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That's okay but again we don't have an audit log
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We could basically have a review child job for each package and then have it create a new PPA for each diff. Then it can download each build log and have it as an artifact of the Jenkins job
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The only thing then becomes this: do we want to have Jenkins jobs be huge, or should the diff just be a Harbormaster artifact? If we can have Harbormaster artifacts, we should attach the Jenkins and LP build log there and automatically clean up the Jenkins copy
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm just thinking out loud but those are the things we have to think about
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/ci-tooling/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker Here's your homework... … Go through https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/ci-tooling/browse/master/ci/jobgenerator.py and tell me what it's doing. Same with https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/ci-tooling/browse/master/ci/lp_check.py
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If you don't understand something after looking at it for a good chunk of time, let me know
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Once you know what the existing code does, I'll be confident you have a good idea what needs to be replaced
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> k. I will take a look.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sounds good
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> also check D83 once you are free. if it is good, I will complete other merges from merge-tool in a simillar way.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Okay
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @tsimonq2 [Once you know what the existing code does, I'll be confident you have a good ide …], I would definitely like to move to database storage. Perhaps developing a small CLI tool to interact with a simple server would work. I'd also like Harbormaster interaction, and the ability to stand up (un)stable-type Jenkins jobs with
<lubot>  a specific PPA.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If you want to do the work, I can let this be your baby
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Otherwise I'm happy to help
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I will have to read in detail about jenkins and understand current working. after that lets try to get the redesign, I would also like it to be more integrated with harbourmaster.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sounds good
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbfbe1bcd2c1e: Update qpdfviewprefrences.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbfbe1bcd2c1e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9a8c6928784f: Update qpdfview-graphics.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9a8c6928784f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa29a94d8254a: Update Graphic_PDF_subtab.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa29a94d8254a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8f91914bfe65: Update graphics-postcrtpt.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8f91914bfe65
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9c7d36207e3b: Update qpdfview-interface.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9c7d36207e3b
<Kamilion> aha, found it
<Kamilion> root@kamilion-focal:/home/minilubuntu-focal/FileSystem/usr/share/initramfs-tools# grep -R "gio "
<Kamilion> scripts/casper-bottom/25adduser:            chroot /root sudo -i -u $USERNAME dbus-run-session -- gio set /home/$USERNAME/Desktop/$(basename "$file") metadata::trusted true
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0980d14b6ea5: Update qpdfview-shortcuts.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0980d14b6ea5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0d2eb8101d58: Update qpdfview-modifiers.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0d2eb8101d58
#lubuntu-devel 2020-03-20
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc5f4fbfa5352: Fix whitespace breakage] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc5f4fbfa5352
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9115e5f2f248: Update qps.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9115e5f2f248
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2030e750b1e8: Update qps-pref.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2030e750b1e8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL638cb3d9f04f: Update obconf-mv-resize.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL638cb3d9f04f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL91197db1c227: Update obconf-mouse.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL91197db1c227
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALff2f0a045350: Update runner-config.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALff2f0a045350
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7979f00e853c: Update lxqt-sudo.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7979f00e853c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4c08f3386d29: Update muon-history.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4c08f3386d29
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL25569407c537: update muon.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL25569407c537
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL666b4b826c1e: Update muon-pref.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL666b4b826c1e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL33be01533343: Update ubuntu_software-tab.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL33be01533343
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL73228d5c9d1b: Update other-software-sources.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL73228d5c9d1b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL69206c3c758d: Update software_sources.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL69206c3c758d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALdbeb2b513da4: Update sources-auth.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALdbeb2b513da4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL44e4e743426e: Update lxqt-panel-config.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL44e4e743426e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6c9bd18b8f42: Update widget-add.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6c9bd18b8f42
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL14ae5881f622: Update panel-config-widgets.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL14ae5881f622
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2861b8311d5d: Update menu-pref.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2861b8311d5d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa009431e25ed: Update desktop-switch.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa009431e25ed
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL06700e8b1ea0: Update taskmanager-config.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL06700e8b1ea0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb36c56a4cdb1: Update volume-app-pref.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb36c56a4cdb1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8f26c0805877: Update clock-custom.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8f26c0805877
<lubot> <skyerror> (Photo, 1280x800) https://i.imgur.com/RIAhH76.jpg
<lubot> <kc2bez> @skyerror Is there a reason for your picture?
#lubuntu-devel 2020-03-21
<guiverc> Walter (wxl), I assumed you saw https://code.launchpad.net/~guiverc/ubuntu-manual-tests/lubuntu-calamares/+merge/380819 (re-submission of https://code.launchpad.net/~lubuntu-qa/ubuntu-manual-tests/lubuntu-calamares/+merge/372039 which I didn't delete, just pushed to 'wip' should I need to read something from it). It just occurred to me this maybe means queue wise you didn't see 'new' hence this notice.  I believe i've found my issue & why 
<guiverc> old push's never got appeared in 'lp' so we can use old if easier.  I only tagged you, if you want me to tag Simon too let me know...
<lubot> <kc2bez> I think all of the "product managers" get an email from that guiverc. I know I did. Perhaps it is tied to how you have your notifications setup though.
<guiverc> :)  thanks Dan
<jphilips> was trying out the lubuntu installer and how it shows the after section in 'replace a partition' would definitely be confusing - https://i.imgur.com/OB0Fe06.png
<jphilips> as mentioned in the ubuntu testers telegram group, it would be good to have more than just 2 testcases for lubuntu, like install alongside, replace a partition and manual partitioning - http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/408/builds/209355/testcases
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @jphilips [<jphilips> as mentioned in the ubuntu testers telegram group, it would be good t …], Already WIP
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL543c8a699ab3: Update removable-media-settings.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL543c8a699ab3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL844bb5c9b352: Update sensors-config.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL844bb5c9b352
#lubuntu-devel 2020-03-22
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL447897acf424: Update transmission main window] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL447897acf424
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL89350d63f70e: update transmission.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL89350d63f70e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL43851a7ea92b: Update qtransmission-speed-pref.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL43851a7ea92b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL725157115aea: Update transsmissionprefrences.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL725157115aea
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL07435c24b9dc: Update qtransmission-network-pref.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL07435c24b9dc
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL92ba9372146d: Update qtransimission-desktop-pref.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL92ba9372146d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc1138b455756: Update quassel_irc.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc1138b455756
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALde25dde74eae: Update quassel-pref-interface.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALde25dde74eae
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9c055c352921: Update quasselpref.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9c055c352921
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2ca43e68a073: Update chat-view-colors.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2ca43e68a073
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb639adb7b5f3: Update quassel-chat-nick-list.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb639adb7b5f3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL71a078cd0892: Update quassel-input-widget.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL71a078cd0892
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa4898d410d34: Update quassel-spellcheck.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa4898d410d34
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa0ac083e8a0c: Update quassel-pref-highlights.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa0ac083e8a0c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALae8c3ac20ebb: Update notificationsettings.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALae8c3ac20ebb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd1e93b9fc638: Update quassel-shortcut-keys.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd1e93b9fc638
<Ali> Hi , I have a problem regarding Lubuntu shortcuts keys. I cant use Fn+f4 and get always error. Can someone help me?
<lubot> CoVaLiDiTy was added by: CoVaLiDiTy
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf7adeda6b828: Update lximage_upload.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf7adeda6b828
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL28ea024fff1e: Update LXImage.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL28ea024fff1e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9a30997f10c5: Update lximage-prefrences.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9a30997f10c5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL452e3e58287d: Update screengrab.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL452e3e58287d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf6f64e5b0c24: Update Screengrab-Main.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf6f64e5b0c24
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL212d4559c0e7: Update Screengrab-advanced.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL212d4559c0e7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL287097ae19bf: Update ScreenGrab-systray.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL287097ae19bf
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL26ae50f81ac9: Update ScreenGrab-shortcuts.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL26ae50f81ac9
<lubot> <lynorian> Ok Smart status checking in kde partition manager is not working is grayed out
<lubot> <kc2bez> I think we need to add a package for that to work. smartmontools if i remember correctly.
<lubot> <lynorian> I was wondering if this was a fall off the seed thiing
<lubot> <lynorian> well it was working in the past
<lubot> <kc2bez> Calamares gives a warning in the debug log related to the same thing. Given that kde partition manager can use it too we should probably add it to the seed.
<krytarik> Uhm, lubuntu.me has got no favicon currently?
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> Not showing up for me either. Verified in Firefox and Chrome.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb01053d315fa: Update kde-partitioon-pref.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb01053d315fa
